# Milan - Atalanta: 15 maggio 2022 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (9 Maggio 2022)

Milan - Atalanta, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. I rossoneri giocheranno prima dell'Inter, impegnato in serata a Cagliari.

Con una vittoria e un pareggio, o una sconfitta dei nerazzurri, il Milan sarebbe campione d'Italia

Dove vedere Milan - Atalanta in tv e streaming?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2022)

San Siro sarà una bolgia clamorosa.


----------



## Gamma (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Atalanta, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. I rossoneri giocheranno prima dell'Inter, impegnato in serata a Cagliari.
> 
> Con una vittoria e un pareggio, o una sconfitta dei nerazzurri, il Milan sarebbe campione d'Italia
> 
> ...



Partita che temo di più.
In casa fatichiamo più del dovuto.

Forza ragazzi! Sono in ansia già adesso.


----------



## SanGigio (9 Maggio 2022)

Sarà il giorno del mio ventiquattresimo compleanno, perciò spero che mi facciano (con la collaborazione dell'Inter) un regalo bello grande


----------



## Nomaduk (9 Maggio 2022)

Io farei giocare rebic punta centrale. Giroud e diventato veramente inutile


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

C'è solo un risultato possibile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

Sarò allo stadio. Sono già in ansia


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Maggio 2022)

La ultima volta che abbiamo vinto a San Siro contro l'Atalanta risale al 06.01.2014.. È ora di finirla!


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2022)

La peggior partita possibile in un momento cruciale. San Siro deve essere una bolgia


----------



## chicagousait (9 Maggio 2022)

Una partita che ha un solo risultato possibile, la vittoria


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Maggio 2022)

Paura


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2022)

Inizia un’altra settimana di passione, di gufate, grattate continue e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Io ieri fino al gol di bello de nonna (grazie Florenzi, grazie) stavo davvero male, è una via crucis.


----------



## galianivatene (9 Maggio 2022)

secondo voi quali sono le reali motivazioni (eccetto i possibilissimi “incentivi” offerti da quel di Appiano G.) dell’Atalanta? 
Vanno per l’Europa League o aspirano realmente anche ad entrare in Conference? 

Se la Roma batte la Fiorentina in EL l’Atalanta non ci va mai, magari proveranno a scansarsi, per evitarsi l’inutile Conference?


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Paura


Mai, emozione tanta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2022)

È ora di chiudere il cerchio. 
Gli astri si devono allineare perché abbiamo sofferto tantissimo in questi ultimi 10 anni.

Tutto si deve sistemare, il cerchio va chiuso, dove tutto inizió deve finire.


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> secondo voi quali sono le reali motivazioni (eccetto i possibilissimi “incentivi” offerti da quel di Appiano G.) dell’Atalanta?
> Vanno per l’Europa League o aspirano realmente anche ad entrare in Conference?
> 
> Se la Roma batte la Fiorentina in EL l’Atalanta non ci va mai, magari proveranno a scansarsi, per evitarsi l’inutile Conference?


I 21 punti di differenza certificano una nostra nettissima superiorità.
Quanto alle motivazioni, beh…. Noi ci stiamo giocando il massimo titolo nazionale.
Per vincere non abbiamo bisogno che loro si scansino. Dobbiamo fare bene quel sappiamo fare.

Una vittoria e un pareggio.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> secondo voi quali sono le reali motivazioni (eccetto i possibilissimi “incentivi” offerti da quel di Appiano G.) dell’Atalanta?
> Vanno per l’Europa League o aspirano realmente anche ad entrare in Conference?
> 
> Se la Roma batte la Fiorentina in EL l’Atalanta non ci va mai, magari proveranno a scansarsi, per evitarsi l’inutile Conference?


La Conference League non penso ci vogliano andare... Fino alla finale sono 14 partite se non erro.
Il punto è che se la Roma arriva ottava ci sono 3 posti EL (dovesse vincere la finale)


----------



## CS10 (9 Maggio 2022)

Fino a 3 giorni fa ero convinto si sarebbe deciso tutto all'ultima giornata, ma dopo le partite di questo weekend credo che l'inter non vincerà a Cagliari e ho la sensazione che gli dei del calcio abbiano preparato la chiusura del cerchio.
Questa squadra è nata dopo il 5 a 0 di Bergamo, quel risultato ha riportato Ibra al Milan e domenica c'è la possibilità che proprio contro i bergamaschi possiamo vincere lo scudetto, con Ibra a salutare San Siro e il calcio giocato da vincente.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Atalanta, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. I rossoneri giocheranno prima dell'Inter, impegnato in serata a Cagliari.
> 
> Con una vittoria e un pareggio, o una sconfitta dei nerazzurri, il Milan sarebbe campione d'Italia
> 
> ...


Ieri ho visto una squadra che le vince entrambe. Il momento è bellissimo. Finiamo col jolly in tasca e lo facciamo ingoiare a Marmotta.
L'occhio di Mordor si sta spegnendo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> secondo voi quali sono le reali motivazioni (eccetto i possibilissimi “incentivi” offerti da quel di Appiano G.) dell’Atalanta?
> Vanno per l’Europa League o aspirano realmente anche ad entrare in Conference?
> 
> Se la Roma batte la Fiorentina in EL l’Atalanta non ci va mai, magari proveranno a scansarsi, per evitarsi l’inutile Conference?



le motivazioni ce le dobbiamo avere noi. Dobbiamo giocare come sappiamo, con la testa e i nervi che abbiamo dimostrato a Verona. Ce lo meritiamo più di qualunque squadra quest'anno, e dobbiamo dimostrarlo ancora una volta, alla faccia di gufi ed "esperti" che continuano a minimizzare quello che stanno facendo questi ragazzi. San Siro sarà una bolgia e sono sicuro che i ragazzi daranno il 110%. Con umiltè, come diceva il grande Arrigo.


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2022)

Vincere.


Non solo per lo scudo, ma anche per rimandare i bergamosci dove meritano di stare: fuori da tutto o al massimo in conference league.


----------



## Simo98 (9 Maggio 2022)

Partita tosta ma sinceramente avrei temuto di più se fossimo stati noi a dover affrontare il Cagliari. In quest'ultimo caso avremmo sofferto come pazzi


----------



## galianivatene (9 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La Conference League non penso ci vogliano andare... Fino alla finale sono 14 partite se non erro.
> Il punto è che se la Roma arriva ottava ci sono 3 posti EL (dovesse vincere la finale)


se è così, che la Roma batta la Fiorentina. Ottava non ci arriva mai, poi Atalanta e Fiorentina potrebbero fare a gara a scansarsi.

Comunque, per essere chiaro, io ho fiducia nella squadra, che è superiore, in forma, ed ha tutte le possibilità di fare il suo (4 punti), a prescindere dalle motivazioni degli avversari.


----------



## unbreakable (9 Maggio 2022)

partiamo con battuta ..speriamo che gasperini si ricordi dei suoi trascorsi all'inter e inserisca molti giovani sconosciuti 

poi seriamente niente ormai abbiamo già detto tutto..se non hanno le motivazioni a mille in casa contro una squadra che ci ha umiliato 2-3 anni fa , non so chi le debba avere..

l'anno scorso a bergamo è stato un primo mattone nella nostra rinascita , quest'anno sempre contro al'atalanta deve esserci la finalizzazione dell'opera..

non so se 86 punti è il record di punti nostro in un campionato io dico che ci possiamo arrivare..forza ragazzi andiamo a prenderci sto tricolore !


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2022)

22/12/19 Atalanta-Milan 5-0
15/05/22 Milan-Atalanta ???

Il cerchio si chiude, in un modo o nell'altro
Di una cosa sono sicuro: non pareggiamo. 
O si cade o si vola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

Se il Milan resta concentrato come ieri e si fa trascinare dallo stadio, non c'è partita o pronostico, i dopati vengono travolti.

Bisogna evitare la giornata no, perché quando non abbiamo la testa sulle spalle tiriamo fuori prestazioni oscene e imprevedibili. Questa settimana bisogna lavorare sulla testa, più che sulla tattica.


----------



## Roger84 (9 Maggio 2022)

Non esiste la giornata no nella partita più importante degl'ultimi 10anni!!!! Dobbiamo dimostrare chi siamo, distruggere l'Atalanta e prenderci quello che ci spetta contro tutto e tutti (sfi*ati in primis)! Manca poco..........


----------



## peo74 (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Atalanta, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. I rossoneri giocheranno prima dell'Inter, impegnato in serata a Cagliari.
> 
> Con una vittoria e un pareggio, o una sconfitta dei nerazzurri, il Milan sarebbe campione d'Italia
> 
> ...


...io sarò lì col mio bimbo e sono già in tensione pre partita.. sarà una luunga attesa..
PS: ma lo sciopero dei ghisa di cui si parlava tempo addietro è stato annullato o c'è ancora pericolo che la spostino?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo in diffida Tomori, Kalulu, romagnoli, Diaz e Leao. Attenzione ragazzi. Animo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo in diffida Tomori, Kalulu, romagnoli, Diaz e Leao. Attenzione ragazzi. Animo!



Ieri Tomori era palesemente condizionato. Kalulu invece no, pazzesca la freddezza e concentrazione di questo ragazzo.


----------



## Route66 (9 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se il Milan resta concentrato come ieri e si fa trascinare dallo stadio, non c'è partita o pronostico, i dopati vengono travolti.
> 
> Bisogna evitare la giornata no, perché quando non abbiamo la testa sulle spalle tiriamo fuori prestazioni oscene e imprevedibili. Questa settimana bisogna lavorare sulla testa, più che sulla tattica.


Nella partita ad alta tensione con la Fiore di domenica scorsa avevo notato un un po di "braccite" soprattutto nel primo tempo (Tonali as esempio che ha sbagliato alcuni passaggi facili) con un atteggiamento strano....
Spero siano un poco più sciolti domenica....c'ho una certa non vorrei restarci secco prima di cena!!


----------



## darden (9 Maggio 2022)

C'è poco da dire.. sarà una settimana lunghissima


----------



## peo74 (9 Maggio 2022)

peo74 ha scritto:


> ...io sarò lì col mio bimbo e sono già in tensione pre partita.. sarà una luunga attesa..
> PS: ma lo sciopero dei ghisa di cui si parlava tempo addietro è stato annullato o c'è ancora pericolo che la spostino?


Ok, perdonatemi.. visto ora che lo sciopero è stato revocato


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ieri Tomori era palesemente condizionato. Kalulu invece no, pazzesca la freddezza e concentrazione di questo ragazzo.


Una sofferenza con queste diffide. Una partita nelle partita.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo in diffida Tomori, Kalulu, romagnoli, Diaz e Leao. Attenzione ragazzi. Animo!


Vabbè Leao inguardabile, si è andato a prendere una ammonizione totalmente inutile. 
Per Diaz e Romagnoli vabbè frega zero.


----------



## Milo (9 Maggio 2022)

Trovo vergognoso che non si giochi in contemporanea con le *****, è scadaloso


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Trovo vergognoso che non si giochi in contemporanea con le *****, è scadaloso


Beh qui è meglio per noi se giochiamo prima. Immagina se noi vinciamo, loro che sono obbligati a vincere e il Cagliari anche.
Per me se la fanno addosso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Maggio 2022)

Inutile tirare scuse, se vogliamo lo scudetto dobbiamo vincere. Fine della storia.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2022)

Se si arrivasse a vincere anche questa, inizierei a sentire Freed from desire in lontananza...


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Atalanta, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. I rossoneri giocheranno prima dell'Inter, impegnato in serata a Cagliari.
> 
> Con una vittoria e un pareggio, o una sconfitta dei nerazzurri, il Milan sarebbe campione d'Italia
> 
> ...


negli ultimi anni l'atalanta in casa ci ha sempre umiliato..


----------



## RickyKaka22 (9 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> negli ultimi anni l'atalanta in casa ci ha sempre umiliato..


Non vinciamo in casa dal 6 Gennaio 2014...è il momento giusto per chiudere il cerchio! Oltre la vittoria per me è fondamentale "gestire" i cartellini gialli...perchè con il sassuolo non sarà una passeggiata come qualcuno crede...e trovarsi senza tomori kalulu e leao sarebbe davvero dura da digerire. Ieri siamo stati anche bravi in questo...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Maggio 2022)

Non abbiamo ancora vinto? Uffa


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2022)

è l'ultimo scoglio..se vinciamo qui è fatta

il fatto di non fare manco un pari con il sassuolo sinceramente non lo calcolo nemmeno (anche perchè altrimenti non ci meriteremmo il titolo)

abbiamo 2 risultati su 3..

insomma possiamo perderlo solo noi..vediamo di non riuscirci!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Atalanta, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. I rossoneri giocheranno prima dell'Inter, impegnato in serata a Cagliari.
> 
> Con una vittoria e un pareggio, o una sconfitta dei nerazzurri, il Milan sarebbe campione d'Italia
> 
> ...


Altra domenica bestiale : si inizia alle 18 a san siro e si finisce dopo le 22 a cagliari.
Altri 7 giorni di passione e notti insonni.

Stanotte ho dormito maledettamente male ma perchè anzichè sul materasso ero tra le nuvole e con troppa adrenalina addosso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2022)

Atalanta 39/59 punti fatti in trasferta. Noi in casa abbiamo sempre fatto più fatica, anche l'anno scorso.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Atalanta 39/59 punti fatti in trasferta. Noi in casa abbiamo sempre fatto più fatica, anche l'anno scorso.


Non sarà facile ma il milan ormai corre quanto e più dell'atalanta e sappiamo giocare i duelli individuali.
Se siamo bravi a prenderli alti faremo loro male, se ci abbassiamo si rischia.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2022)

Questa probabilmente non potrò vederla perché sarò fuori casa, e non so se sia meglio o peggio perché sento la tensione già oggi, manco dovessi giocare io. Comunque con l'Atalanta sarà dura, negli ultimi anni ci ha sempre fatto penare. Speriamo bene, vincere è fondamentale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Maggio 2022)

Sono assai pericolosi lo stesso..
Ma un duvan in piena forma
mi avrebbe fatto tenere la tensione molto più su


----------



## sacchino (9 Maggio 2022)

La partita Fiorentina Roma, di questa sera, per noi è importantissima, se dovesse vincere la Roma poi sabato prima di noi giocherà contro il Venezia e calcolando che la Lazio l'ultima ce l'ha con il Verona in casa e che l'Atalanta negli scontri diretti è in svantaggio con tutte e due pottebbe presentarsi contro di noi con zero chance di andare in Europa League.
Dunque forza ROMAAAAAA


----------



## sacchino (9 Maggio 2022)

Ma il Gasp non ha il dente avvelenato con le melme?


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Maggio 2022)

Contento dell'entusiasmo che hanno mostrato contro il Verona, nonostante la giga pressione.
Spero che vivano la partita con l'Atalanta anche col terrore di essere derubati dello scudetto da quei porci a fine campionato.

Ma forse non servirà neanche la giusta motivazione: se Pioli la prepara come le ha preparate ultimamente (cioè grandiosamente: Lazio, Fiorentina, Verona) allora possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Atalanta, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. I rossoneri giocheranno prima dell'Inter, impegnato in serata a Cagliari.
> 
> Con una vittoria e un pareggio, o una sconfitta dei nerazzurri, il Milan sarebbe campione d'Italia
> 
> ...


Eccola, la partita cruciale, la più difficile. Abbiamo fatto sempre fatica contro l'Atalanta, forse in casa ancora di più. Ci giochiamo tantissimo, si può volare o cadere. Bisogna usare intelligenza, concentrazione e dare tutto


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Maggio 2022)

Riproporre il Milan dell'andata? Panchinare Giroud ed inserire questo Rebic motivato non puo' che essere un vantaggio da tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La peggior partita possibile in un momento cruciale. San Siro deve essere una bolgia



Guarda meglio trovare un'Atalanta motivata che gioca a viso aperto che trovare uno Spezia chiuso dietro che fa le barricate, per il nostro modo di giocare è cosi.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Riproporre il Milan dell'andata? Panchinare Giroud ed inserire questo Rebic motivato non puo' che essere un vantaggio da tutti i punti di vista.


Oddio Giroud in fase di non possesso comunque aiuta tanto, ha recuperato un bel po' di palloni anche contro il Verona


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oddio Giroud in fase di non possesso comunque aiuta tanto, ha recuperato un bel po' di palloni anche contro il Verona


Pensa questo Rebic quanto possa aiutare di più invece vista la dinamicità che ha in questo momento e la freschezza di avere quasi 10 anni in meno. E soprattutto quanto sia più utile nell'attaccare in velocità e nel duettare con i compagni di reparto, in alternativa puo' pure farsi la fascia al posto di Leao in ripartenza.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Pensa questo Rebic quanto possa aiutare di più invece vista la dinamicità che ha in questo momento e la freschezza di avere quasi 10 anni in meno. E soprattutto quanto sia più utile nell'attaccare in velocità e nel duettare con i compagni di reparto, in alternativa puo' pure farsi la fascia al posto di Leao in ripartenza.


Se sta bene di testa si, ma sinceramente io non l'ho visto cosi dentro le partite.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se sta bene di testa si, ma sinceramente io non l'ho visto cosi dentro le partite.


Ultimamente invece mi é sembrato molto concentrato e motivato. Sempre sul pezzo quando entra e non discute neanche le panchine. 

Con il Verona ha corso dappertutto pressando come un forsennato. Ha anche fatto un'imbucata meravigliosa per Messias che l'ha sciupata.

Contro la Lazio é da un suo recupero palla su Marusic al 90' che nasce il gol del 2-1 di Tonali. Oltre ad aver fatto un tiro da fuori che per poco non sorprendeva Strakosha.

Contro la Fiorentina ha anche li creato e corso.

Ad oggi tutti sono dentro questo scudetto, nessuno si sente escluso e tutti giocando dando l'anima, soprattutto Rebic che da il meglio di se quando motivato cosi.

Comunque se mentalmente e fisicamente é quello visto nelle ultime tre partite é una scelta che secondo me non si dovrebbe neanche porre tra chi inserire tra Giroud e Rebic titolare dall'inizio. Detto questo sono sicuro che Pioli non rinuncerà a Giroud.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Contento dell'entusiasmo che hanno mostrato contro il Verona, nonostante la giga pressione.
> Spero che vivano la partita con l'Atalanta anche col terrore di essere derubati dello scudetto da quei porci a fine campionato.
> 
> Ma forse non servirà neanche la giusta motivazione: se Pioli la prepara come le ha preparate ultimamente (cioè grandiosamente: Lazio, Fiorentina, Verona) allora possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli



Pioli e la squadra devono pensare solo a giocare meglio del Atalanta e SEGNARE.. tutto li.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Maggio 2022)

Comunque non so se avete notato ma i tifosi atalantini sono parecchio incarognati con noi, a breve fanno gemellaggio pure con l'Inter a quanto si stanno spippettando a vicenda sul farci perdere lo scudetto. Pazzesco siamo veramente contro tutto e tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque non so se avete notato ma i tifosi atalantini sono parecchio incarognati con noi, a breve fanno gemellaggio pure con l'Inter a quanto si stanno spippettando a vicenda sul farci perdere lo scudetto. Pazzesco siamo veramente contro tutto e tutti.



Dicevano le stesse cose anche l'anno scorso per farci perdere la Champions.
Le tifoserie avevano anche organizzato il corteo fuori dallo stadio come se fosse una guerriglia.

Poi dopo il fischio d'inizio, a novanta.
Dopati perdenti che scompariranno dalla storia.


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me Pioli andrà con Kessie sulla trequarti e Isma in mezzo, non ha senso far giocare Krunic ancora per panchinare Isma.
Saele a destra che si è comportato bene a Verona, Ante solo nel secondo tempo.
Ci siamo portati la possibilità di fare un pari con questi dopo aver affrontato Lazio fuori, Fiorentina e Verona fuori, è tanta roba e molti non ci pensano, ma ci sarà uno stadio tutto rossonero, un inferno, verrà a giocare una squadra che difensivamente non difende ed è cotta, io quando li ho visti giocare li ho sempre visti lasciare tantissimi spazi dietro, sono spazi dove Leao va a nozze, andranno aggrediti fin da subito e non aspettati.
Io la vedo così, quando ci affrontano partono sempre garibaldini, provano a fare un po' di pressing, possesso palla, noi magari inizialmente subiamo un po' l'atteggiamento avversario e cerchiamo di prendere le misure, quando poi riusciamo a mandare Leao 1 vs 1 che comincia a creare scompiglio gli avversari si abbassano e noi cominciamo a manovrare.
Detto questo mi aspetto una partita a tutto campo, giocata a grande ritmo, è la partita dell'anno perché a Sassuolo troveremo una squadra in vacanza con ZERO motivazioni, cerchiamo di portarci quel "pari" per l'ultima partita.


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Atalanta, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. I rossoneri giocheranno prima dell'Inter, impegnato in serata a Cagliari.
> 
> Con una vittoria e un pareggio, o una sconfitta dei nerazzurri, il Milan sarebbe campione d'Italia
> 
> ...



Sono stato tranquillo due giorni dopo la vittoria di Verona, ora ricomincia l'ansia.
Martedì sera. Non è possibile accidenti. Non è possibile. Forza Milan.


----------



## Mika (10 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sono stato tranquillo due giorni dopo la vittoria di Verona, ora ricomincia l'ansia.
> Martedì sera. Non è possibile accidenti. Non è possibile. Forza Milan.


Io sono ancora tranquillo, mi distraggo con il Giro d'Italia  Da domani invece...


----------



## kYMERA (10 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sono stato tranquillo due giorni dopo la vittoria di Verona, ora ricomincia l'ansia.
> Martedì sera. Non è possibile accidenti. Non è possibile. Forza Milan.


Io invece non riesco a sentire ansia per ora. E la cosa è stranissima considerando come stavo settimana scorsa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io invece non riesco a sentire ansia per ora. E la cosa è stranissima considerando come stavo settimana scorsa.



Tu hai sfatato il tuo tabù allo stadio, io ho levato via la maledizione di Al Maktoum, Padovan ha detto ancora che vince l'inter... per ora gli astri sono allineati.


----------



## folletto (10 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque non so se avete notato ma i tifosi atalantini sono parecchio incarognati con noi, a breve fanno gemellaggio pure con l'Inter a quanto si stanno spippettando a vicenda sul farci perdere lo scudetto. Pazzesco siamo veramente contro tutto e tutti.


Alla fine tutte queste dichiarazioni di guerra possono anche servire a caricare ancor di più i ragazzi (lo dico ora perché a breve salirà la tensione e vedrò tutto nero). 
San Siro dovrà essere una bolgia infernale.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sono stato tranquillo due giorni dopo la vittoria di Verona, ora ricomincia l'ansia.
> Martedì sera. Non è possibile accidenti. Non è possibile. Forza Milan.


Io ancora gongolo per la vittoria e respiro Milan appena posso.
Cerco di godermi ogni sfaccettatura di quanto successo domenica..
Esaltante ,ad esempio, la radiocronaca di repice.

Per ora faccio conto alla rovescia, l'ansia la sentirò da venerdì.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ultimamente invece mi é sembrato molto concentrato e motivato. Sempre sul pezzo quando entra e non discute neanche le panchine.
> 
> Con il Verona ha corso dappertutto pressando come un forsennato. Ha anche fatto un'imbucata meravigliosa per Messias che l'ha sciupata.
> 
> ...



Vero è più sereno, aveva fatto mesi da fuori di testa, non c'era proprio...


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Riproporre il Milan dell'andata? Panchinare Giroud ed inserire questo Rebic motivato non puo' che essere un vantaggio da tutti i punti di vista.


Rebic per un Milan più europeo sarebbe molto più consone di Giroud o Ibra.

il Croato è più complicato da marcare, oltre a creare gli spazi per gli inserimenti dei compagni.


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ancora gongolo per la vittoria e respiro Milan appena posso.
> Cerco di godermi ogni sfaccettatura di quanto successo domenica..
> Esaltante ,ad esempio, la radiocronaca di repice.
> 
> Per ora faccio conto alla rovescia, l'ansia la sentirò da venerdì.


Io già non dormo...


----------



## folletto (11 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ancora gongolo per la vittoria e respiro Milan appena posso.
> Cerco di godermi ogni sfaccettatura di quanto successo domenica..
> *Esaltante ,ad esempio, la radiocronaca di repice*.
> 
> Per ora faccio conto alla rovescia, l'ansia la sentirò da venerdì.


Il migliore per distacco Repice

Io da stamattina sono ripiombato nell'ansia assoluta (ed è solo mercoledì)


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il migliore per distacco Repice
> 
> Io da stamattina sono ripiombato nell'ansia assoluta (ed è solo mercoledì)


Ohi ohi ohi.


----------



## unbreakable (11 Maggio 2022)

io comincio ad avere le visioni da un pò di tempo..sento gente dal fornaio cosa vuole? 7 punti (la settimana scorsa)..invece aveva ordinato una coppia..oggi dall'edicolante 4 punti..invece aveva preso la gazzetta..ormai vedo solo punti ovunque


----------



## King of the North (11 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Sarò allo stadio. Sono già in ansia


Ho provato a prendere i biglietti ma sono arrivato troppo tardi. Ormai avevo già prenotato i biglietti del treno per Milano, quindi mi vedrò la partita da qualche parte…


----------



## Roger84 (11 Maggio 2022)

Io sono in tensione da lunedì anche se devo essere sincero, ero più preoccupato per la partita di Verona!


----------



## folletto (11 Maggio 2022)

Ci ladrano sicuro, non si scappa. Questi sono capaci di moddare anche i fermo-immagine per dimostrare fuorigioco o non-fuorigico. Mafiotta domina seria A, FIGC, AIA e Lega


----------



## bmb (12 Maggio 2022)

Stasera avete avuto l'antipasto. C'è Gasperini che ha apparecchiato tutto da un mese. Non illudetevi, non ce lo faranno vincere


----------



## folletto (12 Maggio 2022)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Io sono in tensione da lunedì anche se devo essere sincero, ero più preoccupato per la partita di Verona!


A me preoccupa più il salotto VAR di casa Mafiotta


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2022)

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky. Designato Orsato VAR Irrati *


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky. Quotate. *


Per me questa volta metterà Rebic punta e Kessie trequartista in panca Giroud e krunic


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky. Quotate. *



*Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati*


Finita


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati*


Vado a giocarmi il 2. Campionato finito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati*


Finita


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky. Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati *


.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati*


Non se ne può più.

Avanti con l'artiglieria pesante.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky. Designato Orsato VAR Irrati *


.


----------



## kipstar (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati*


speriamo non facciano a gara per il protagonismo......


----------



## RickyKaka22 (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati*


Arbitro dal cartellino facile.... due sicuramente non li farà scendere in campo a sassuolo....dopo quello che abbiamo visto ieri dobbiamo giocare con i segni neri sotto gli occhi stile NFL! Non possiamo perderlo!


----------



## Stex (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati*


 Ma quante volte ci han mandato sti due ?


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky. Designato Orsato VAR Irrati *


.


----------



## Zenos (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati*


Con Orsato non vinciamo dal 2010. 
12 anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky. Designato Orsato VAR Irrati *


Che tensione e che sofferenza. Altri 3 giorni.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stasera avete avuto l'antipasto. C'è Gasperini che ha apparecchiato tutto da un mese. Non illudetevi, non ce lo faranno vincere


Gasperini in vista della finale mondiale di domenica ha preservato i diffidati Palomino e Zapata contro lo Spezia e ha tolto gli ammoniti Freuler e Malinovsky. Oggi allenamento a porte chiuse e domenica a san siro con elmetto, fucile e mimetica


----------



## folletto (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky. Designato Orsato VAR Irrati *


Bene, hanno mandato il maiale per eccellenza per l’ultimo assalto. E bravo Mafiotta…….non succede ma se succede…..


----------



## sunburn (12 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che tensione e che sofferenza. Altri 3 giorni.


Relax, relax, relax. Lo sport dev’essere festa e vibrazioni positive, non motivo di “sofferenza”.
Io mi sto godendo queste bellissime emozioni che i ragazzi ci stanno regalando. E che vada come tutti noi speriamo vada.

Una vittoria e un pareggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Relax, relax, relax. Lo sport dev’essere festa e vibrazioni positive, non motivo di “sofferenza”.
> Io mi sto godendo queste bellissime emozioni che i ragazzi ci stanno regalando. E che vada come tutti noi speriamo vada.
> 
> Una vittoria e un pareggio.


Sofferenza perché aspetto con trepidazione la gara.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Maggio 2022)

Spero che almeno Pasalic si ricordi di noi. Vabbè che lo abbiamo rispedito al mittente.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Maggio 2022)

Che tensione.
Strameriteremmo di vincere il campionato, non mi accontenterei di una vittoria morale, ne voglio una effettiva.
Almeno in queste ultime due partite vorrei che gli arbitraggi fossero impeccabili.
Speriamo anche che i diffidati riescano a tenersi lontano dai guai, ultimamente gli arbitri sono generalmente più permissivi, spero continuino così.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Spero che almeno Pasalic si ricordi di noi. Vabbè che lo abbiamo rispedito al mittente.


Ha segnato il rigore decisivo nel nostro unico trofeo degli ultimi anni.


----------



## mil77 (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Deisgnato Orsato VAR Irrati*


Almeno Irrati senza alcun dubbio è il miglior varista che ci sia....poi bisogna vedere se Irrati chiama se Orsato risponde....


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Almeno Irrati senza alcun dubbio è il miglior varista che ci sia....poi bisogna vedere se Irrati chiama se Orsato risponde....


Ricordo un lazio Milan di un paio di stagioni fa (o forse l'anno scorso) con orsato chiamato al var dopo un gol Lazio partito da un fallo a chalanoglu, con orsato che sfancula il var e convalida il gol.

Maledetto cane.

Cmq patetici i bergamaschi ad allenarsi a porte chiuse pure loro dopo quei pagliacci dell'hellas.


----------



## princeps (12 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Spero che almeno Pasalic si ricordi di noi. Vabbè che lo abbiamo rispedito al mittente.


all'andata non si è fatto problemi a segnarci come è normale che sia


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2022)

Sono tesissimo


----------



## Pit96 (12 Maggio 2022)

Sarà durissima, ma possiamo farcela. 3 punti ci avvicinerebbero tantissimo a un risultato incredibile. Una sconfitta ci taglierebbe invece fuori. Con un San Siro così pieno non si può sbagliare. 
Mamma mia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Almeno Irrati senza alcun dubbio è il miglior varista che ci sia....poi bisogna vedere se Irrati chiama se Orsato risponde....


Irrati è quello di Torino-Milan (spintone in area di Singo su Hernandez), Milan-Inter di Coppa Italia (rosso mancato di Martinez su Maignan e rigore non dato su fallo di Skriniar su Giroud), Milan-Fiorentina (rigore non dato per fallo di Ikonè su Leao) e Lazio-Milan (rigore non dato per fallo di mano di L.Alberto).


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2022)

Mi chiedo come stranamente ancora non sia uscito nemmeno un articolo sull'ultima partita di Kessie a S.Siro con la maglia del Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come stranamente ancora non sia uscito nemmeno un articolo sull'ultima partita di Kessie a S.Siro con la maglia del Milan.



Mi aspetto un articolo "Milan, attento all'autogol dell'ex!"


----------



## kYMERA (12 Maggio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> all'andata non si è fatto problemi a segnarci come è normale che sia


Si ma all'andata eravamo alle prime partite.
Comunque io non so come mai ma mi sento molto più scarico e meno nervoso rispetto a quella con il Verona.
Spero non sia lo stesso anche per i calciatori altrimenti siamo messi male.


----------



## shevchampions (12 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma all'andata eravamo alle prime partite.
> Comunque io non so come mai ma mi sento molto più scarico e meno nervoso rispetto a quella con il Verona.
> Spero non sia lo stesso anche per i calciatori altrimenti siamo messi male.


Io tutto il contrario, reputo la partita di domenica complicatissima. L'Atalanta è più forte del Verona, giochiamo in casa e questo complica ancora più la partita, facendo noi molta più fatica che fuori e loro ottenendo risultati decisamente migliori che in casa. In più, negli ultimi 8 anni in casa con loro non abbiamo mai vinto. 

Razionalmente a pensarci mi sale una tensione assoluta, non paragonabile a quella di settimana scorsa. Poi però c'è quel qualcosa nell'aria che mi tranquillizza, non so spiegarlo anche se penso di aver capito di cosa si tratti. E devo dire che ho molta fiducia in Pioli e nei ragazzi, il che rende il tutto meno difficile.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Maggio 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Io tutto il contrario, reputo la partita di domenica complicatissima. L'Atalanta è più forte del Verona, giochiamo in casa e questo complica ancora più la partita, facendo noi molta più fatica che fuori e loro ottenendo risultati decisamente migliori che in casa. In più, negli ultimi 8 anni in casa con loro non abbiamo mai vinto.
> 
> Razionalmente a pensarci mi sale una tensione assoluta, non paragonabile a quella di settimana scorsa. Poi però c'è quel qualcosa nell'aria che mi tranquillizza, non so spiegarlo anche se penso di aver capito di cosa si tratti. E devo dire che ho molta fiducia in Pioli e nei ragazzi, il che rende il tutto meno difficile.



La penso molto molto simile..


----------



## kYMERA (12 Maggio 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Io tutto il contrario, reputo la partita di domenica complicatissima. L'Atalanta è più forte del Verona, giochiamo in casa e questo complica ancora più la partita, facendo noi molta più fatica che fuori e loro ottenendo risultati decisamente migliori che in casa. In più, negli ultimi 8 anni in casa con loro non abbiamo mai vinto.
> 
> Razionalmente a pensarci mi sale una tensione assoluta, non paragonabile a quella di settimana scorsa. Poi però c'è quel qualcosa nell'aria che mi tranquillizza, non so spiegarlo anche se penso di aver capito di cosa si tratti. E devo dire che ho molta fiducia in Pioli e nei ragazzi, il che rende il tutto meno difficile.


Eh il punto è proprio quello, che nonostante sia più importate e complicata mi sento molto più libero di testa. Non so se è un bene o un male, magari consapevolezza della squadra?
Non so spero che i ragazzi siano sul pezzo... io sono un "inutile" tifoso che guardo la partita e ho emozioni di un certo tipo, figuratevi loro.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ci ladrano sicuro, non si scappa. Questi sono capaci di moddare anche i fermo-immagine per dimostrare fuorigioco o non-fuorigico. Mafiotta domina seria A, FIGC, AIA e Lega


Se lo prendono in quel posto fidati di me


----------



## folletto (13 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Se lo prendono in quel posto fidati di me


Mi auguro che tu abbia ragione ma vedendo quello che succede credo che i miei timori non siano infondati.


----------



## Mika (13 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ci ladrano sicuro, non si scappa. Questi sono capaci di moddare anche i fermo-immagine per dimostrare fuorigioco o non-fuorigico. Mafiotta domina seria A, FIGC, AIA e Lega


Tanto ci hanno già ladrato contro lo Spezia, il Napoli all'andata, l'Udinese al ritorno. Una più una meno. Mi dispiacerà solo che si insulterà Pioli e la squadra per non averlo vinto.


----------



## folletto (13 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Tanto ci hanno già ladrato contro lo Spezia, il Napoli all'andata, l'Udinese al ritorno. Una più una meno. Mi dispiacerà solo che si insulterà Pioli e la squadra per non averlo vinto.


A questo punto, in caso di porcheria finale, non credo che verrà criticato Pioli per aver perso il campionato. I suoi meriti, dopo 36 partite, sicuramente superano i suoi errori


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky. Designato Orsato VAR Irrati *


.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Raga sono preoccupato, mancano le dichiarazioni di Padovan


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Maggio 2022)

vincere assolutamente perchè ......


----------



## kipstar (13 Maggio 2022)

c'è poco da dire. zero calcoli. giochiamo prima. serve vincere e poi si tifa cagliari!


----------



## Dexter (13 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Irrati è quello di Torino-Milan (spintone in area di Singo su Hernandez), Milan-Inter di Coppa Italia (rosso mancato di Martinez su Maignan e rigore non dato su fallo di Skriniar su Giroud), Milan-Fiorentina (rigore non dato per fallo di Ikonè su Leao) e Lazio-Milan (rigore non dato per fallo di mano di L.Alberto).


Basterebbe citare questo elenco per mettere un po' di pressione, ma figuriamoci..............


----------



## vannu994 (13 Maggio 2022)

Raga comunque non vinciamo in casa con l'Atalanta dal 2014...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Eh il punto è proprio quello, che nonostante sia più importate e complicata mi sento molto più libero di testa. Non so se è un bene o un male, magari consapevolezza della squadra?
> Non so spero che i ragazzi siano sul pezzo... io sono un "inutile" tifoso che guardo la partita e ho emozioni di un certo tipo, figuratevi loro.


No dai. Vedi di continuare a “tafazzare”. È fondamentale.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Maggio 2022)

Ma sempre l'Atalanta dobbiamo beccarci alla fine e in partite decisive?
Quella dello scorso anno all'ultima giornata è la partita più sofferta che io ricordi


----------



## RickyKaka22 (13 Maggio 2022)

Come mai Gasperini domani ha deciso di non parlare in conferenza?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Come mai Gasperini domani ha deciso di non parlare in conferenza?



Lo aveva già fatto in passato per la presenza di giornalisti bergamaschi sgraditi. Non so se anche questo è il caso.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky. Designato Orsato VAR Irrati *


Meno di 48 ore. Vorrei fosse già domenica sera. Non so se reggo. Delle tre (una già superata), questa per me è la più pericolosa.
Confido nei duecentomila tifosi che sarebbero voluti entrare. Nessuno può toglierci questo sogno quest'anno.
E' il nostro momento. Forza Milan!
Ma che ansia.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2022)

vi rendete conto che tra circa un giorno e mezzo (35 ore in questo momento per la precisione) potremmo essere MATEMATICAMENTE campioni d'italia??  

si lo so che non capiterà (si spera a causa della vittoria dell'inter non di un nostro passo falso) ma al di da di questo stiamo davvero nella possibilità di essere campioni d'italia! a livello matematico non teorico

mi sembra quasi non vero..giuro


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi rendete conto che tra circa un giorno e mezzo (35 ore in questo momento per la precisione) potremmo essere MATEMATICAMENTE campioni d'italia??
> 
> si lo so che non capiterà (si spera a causa della vittoria dell'inter non di un nostro passo falso) ma al di da di questo stiamo davvero nella possibilità di essere campioni d'italia! a livello matematico non teorico
> 
> mi sembra quasi non vero..giuro


Io non ci conto molto sul Cagliari.
Se poi mi stupisce, meglio.
Noi dobbiamo vincere contro l'Atalanta.


----------



## sunburn (14 Maggio 2022)

L’attesa inizia a farsi sentire.
Stanotte ho sognato che noi e loro giocavamo in contemporanea. L’Inter vinceva 3 a 0 a Cagliari, noi sotto 2 a 0 all’intervallo rimontavamo sul 2 a 2. Mi son svegliato al 78esimo…


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2022)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*


.


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*


Segnano Theo, Rebic e Kessie. 3-1 per noi, ma sarà una sofferenza per quasi tutta la partita. Col lieto fine.
Al diavolo (cioè noi) la scaramanzia!


----------



## chicagousait (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*


Inizio ad avere un po' di ansietta. 
Anche per questa partita non ho nessuna aspettativa


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*


Tensione alle stelle.
l'Atalanta darà la vita (come è giusto che sia).
E la nostra partita contro il Verona non mi è piaciuta a livello individuale.
Troppi giocatori sottotono. Certi inutili. Altri addirittura dannosi.

Ci vorrebbe il vero Theo e il Kessiè dell'anno scorso (quello che aveva distrutto l'Atalanta quasi da solo).
Se Theo Calabria Kessie Saele e Giroud ripetono la stessa partita di Verona, questa non la vinciamo.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Maggio 2022)

Prevista pioggia domani alle 18 su San Siro. Ovviamente...
Chissà se non è meglio mettere dentro gente fisica per lottare in mezzo al fango.


----------



## bmb (14 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle.
> l'Atalanta darà la vita (come è giusto che sia).
> E la nostra partita contro il Verona non mi è piaciuta a livello individuale.
> Troppo giocatori sottotono. Certo inutili. Altri addirittura dannosi.
> ...


Verissimo, abbiamo dominato alla fine ma se analizziamo le prestazioni dei singoli:

- Calabria INGUARDABILE contro Lazovic e domani avrai altri clienti scomodi
- Theo praticamente inesistente oltre la metà campo
- Kessie inutile
- Salamella impalpabile
- Giroud ha giocato tutta la partita di sponda di prima senza azzeccarne una
Sono 5 titolari su 11 e nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto la voce grossa. Speriamo che domani il contributo di Kessie e Theo in primis sia maggiormente determinante.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*


..


----------



## Shmuk (14 Maggio 2022)

Di riffa o di raffa dobbiamo vincerla.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Verissimo, abbiamo dominato alla fine ma se analizziamo le prestazioni dei singoli:
> 
> - Calabria INGUARDABILE contro Lazovic e domani avrai altri clienti scomodi
> - Theo praticamente inesistente oltre la metà campo
> ...


Aggiungo un Krunic onesto ma solo perché non ci aspettiamo nulla da lui... Ma non si può di certo dire che ha fatto una buona partita se si considera che era il trequartista titolare della squadra prima in classifica.

Maignan e difficile da valutare perché ha avuto pochissimo da fare.

Ci hanno tenuto in piedi Tomori Kalulu Leao e Tonali.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2022)

Mi ha scritto ora un amico. 
Cos'è sta storia dell'ordinanza di Pippo franco ?
Riporti la notizia per favore chi è in grado di farlo.


Ci stanno boicottando a tutti i livelli. 
Siano maledetti fino all'eternità .


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2022)

Io sinceramente voglio questa partita..
Ansia o non ansia voglio vedere come finisce..
sono sicuro che anche con i 3 punti 
Augurerei tante belle cose al duo scelto


----------



## Viulento (14 Maggio 2022)

stanotte ho sognato che l'inter aveva giocato prima di noi, fuoricasa contro la roma e aveva perso 3 a 0.
e noi eravamo ad un passo da sogno, ci bastava 1 punto in 2 partite.
ero in estasi, poi mi sono svegliato.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*



*DOVETE QUOTARE*


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*



*DOVETE QUOTARE*


----------



## galianivatene (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*


con l’Atalanta gli 1vs1 sono fondamentali.
Temo un po’ Calabria-Zappacosta e in misura minore Zapata-Kalulu, sebbene quest’ultimo stia facendo bene, ma potrebbe soffrirne la fisicità.

Occhio anche ai cambi, che potrebbero incidere molto, da una parte dall’altra. 

Che ansia…


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Atalanta, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. I rossoneri giocheranno prima dell'Inter, impegnato in serata a Cagliari.
> 
> Con una vittoria e un pareggio, o una sconfitta dei nerazzurri, il Milan sarebbe campione d'Italia
> 
> ...




Ci sono sia muriel ke zapata incredibile, bisogna vincere e basta anche tuffandosi x 90' come fanno gli altri


----------



## peo74 (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> .


Ragazzi che tensione, domani sarò a SanSiro: ho rispolverato le sciarpe della FdL e il cuscino “Milan Club Casorate” di mio padre! Sarà una sofferenza, lo so, ma che belle queste emozioni dopo tanti anni!


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2022)

mancano esattamente 24h..................................................................


----------



## Kaw (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*


Domanda seria, ma voi firmereste per un pari?
Io sinceramente si, perchè se perdiamo domani perdiamo lo scudetto, questo è da mettere in testa.
Arrivare all'ultima col destino nelle nostre mani, a Sassuolo, squadra in vacanza già da un pò e senza ambizioni di classifica, sarebbe fondamentale.
E il pari è proprio il risultato che mi aspetto di più domani...


----------



## Mika (14 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Domanda seria, ma voi firmereste per un pari?
> Io sinceramente si, perchè se perdiamo domani perdiamo lo scudetto, questo è da mettere in testa.
> Arrivare all'ultima col destino nelle nostre mani, a Sassuolo, squadra in vacanza già da un pò e senza ambizioni di classifica, sarebbe fondamentale.
> E il pari è proprio il risultato che mi aspetto di più domani...


Ti aumenta l'ansia di 7 giorni. Vincere domani sera prima dell'Inter significa mettere pressione all'Inter. Noi dobbiamo vincere punto. Il problema è: ce lo faranno fare?


----------



## galianivatene (14 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Domanda seria, ma voi firmereste per un pari?
> Io sinceramente si, perchè se perdiamo domani perdiamo lo scudetto, questo è da mettere in testa.
> Arrivare all'ultima col destino nelle nostre mani, a Sassuolo, squadra in vacanza già da un pò e senza ambizioni di classifica, sarebbe fondamentale.
> E il pari è proprio il risultato che mi aspetto di più domani...


io no. Per due motivi:

1. bisogna giocare per vincere, senza se e senza ma, tuttalpiù, semmai, ci accontentiamo del pareggio, come piano B; oltretutto, rispetto per l’Atalanta, ma non parliamo del Real Madrid. Anche il mito che sono corazzata in trasferta, vediamo le ultime 5 trasferte con chi hanno vinto e con chi hanno perso: in un San Siro versione bolgia, non si può pensare di non giocare per vincere. I venti e più punti di distacco non sono lì a separarci per caso. Noi ci giochiamo lo scudo, loro la partecipazione alla Coppa del Nonno (EL o Conference, siamo lì), forse con la… speranza di non andarci…

2. se dovesse capitare di andare a Sassuolo con l’obbligo di vincere, si tratterebbe comunque di una partita non esente da rischi. Dopo che hai “fallito” il match ball, interrompi il “flow”, qualche pensiero negativo ti può assalire, e la frenesia può fare il resto, difronte una squadra senza grandi motivazioni, ma che può aver motivo di godere nel guastare la festa. Per mille motivi, anche non tutti trasparenti, ma volendo parlare ingenuamente, anche solo per dare colore ad un finale anonimo.

Poi per carità, se pareggiamo, non mi butto da un ponte, si tifa come se non ci fosse un domani per la Domenica successiva.
Il bonus pareggio deve essere un vantaggio teorico, psicologico, come una Polizza Vita che hai, ma che per ovvi motivi non desideri riscuotere!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2022)

sto male. Tutto il giorno che faccio altro per non pensarci.


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS, con Kessie titolare*


Tutta la serata di oggi, la notte e la giornata di domani non sono altro che una lunga attesa del fischio d'inizio.
Ho rinunciato ad uscire stasera con la scusa del troppo caldo. Il bello è che ci credo davvero, che faccia troppo caldo.
Sto diventando vecchio.


----------



## Gamma (14 Maggio 2022)

Ansia assurda.

Non firmerei per un pari, anche se sarei combattuto. Per come la vedo io, le probabilità di perderla sono molto più basse dell'1X, quindi preferisco giocarla a pieno e sperare nella vittoria.

L'importante (se non dovessimo soccombere), che sia in caso di pareggio o di vittoria, sarà affrontare il Sassuolo al 100%.

Sempre che il Cagliari...


----------



## ARKANA (14 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Domanda seria, ma voi firmereste per un pari?
> Io sinceramente si, perchè se perdiamo domani perdiamo lo scudetto, questo è da mettere in testa.
> Arrivare all'ultima col destino nelle nostre mani, a Sassuolo, squadra in vacanza già da un pò e senza ambizioni di classifica, sarebbe fondamentale.
> E il pari è proprio il risultato che mi aspetto di più domani...


Assolutamente si, pensa che io per quanto ero/sono teso dopo tutti i giorni della scorsa settimana passati a sentir parlare della fatal verona con annessi commenti da parte dei veronesi avrei firmato per un pari pure contro di loro, fortunatamente è andata bene.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ci sono sia muriel ke zapata incredibile, bisogna vincere e basta anche tuffandosi x 90' come fanno gli altri


Sarà Tomori a pensare a Zapata.
Kalulu invece penserà a Muriel


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Maggio 2022)

Maledizione sarò in aereo, ero convinto fosse di sera e me la sarei guardata davanti a una pizza + birra, rip


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2022)

*Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*



Ah, domani gioca il Milan?
Non lo sapevo. Per me questa partita non esiste.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Maggio 2022)

Con chi gioca domani il Flamengo?E il Castrovillari?


----------



## kYMERA (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


Ovviamente l'Atalanta al completo, figurati.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


Forza ragazzi. Con il cuore!


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Maggio 2022)

Anche il clima si è messo
A complicare le cose… prima partita “estiva”
Con 30 gradi riserva sempre sorprese, nel secondo tempo facile manchi lucidità e si allunghino le squadre.

Speriamo di non andare sotto come col Verona perché con 30
Gradi più la pressione che avremo sarebbe durissima ribaltarla a sto giro, anche con uno stadio clamorosamente carico a supporto.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque tutto ok,la tensione non si sente mica...


----------



## R41D3N (15 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque tutto ok,la tensione non si sente mica...


A giudicare l'orario a cui hai postato, per niente...
Che ansia ragazzi!!


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Anche il clima si è messo
> A complicare le cose… prima partita “estiva”
> Con 30 gradi riserva sempre sorprese, nel secondo tempo facile manchi lucidità e si allunghino le squadre.
> 
> ...


Ieri dicevano che ci sarebbe stato il diluvio alle 18 su San Siro


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque tutto ok,la tensione non si sente mica...


Nottata tranquilla vedo... Penso sia la partita più importante degli ultimi 10 anni, cerco di non rendermene conto ma somaco e intestino son in blocco totale da ieri. Non ero così teso dal 28-5-03


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


Daje! Formazione ok secondo me, siamo quasi alla fine del tunnel, teniamo duro e portiamola a casa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Oggi è "solo" Milan Atalanta. Per altro servono combinazioni.
Avremo una partita difficilissima


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

È la giornata decisiva.
Ha fatto più punti l'Atalanta fuori casa di quelli che noi abbiamo fatto in casa.
È durissima.
Ci vorrà testa cuore e anche fortuna.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Che ansia incredibile


----------



## Marco T. (15 Maggio 2022)

Non interessa quanto punti hanno fatto loro o noi, interessa che ci giochiamo lo scudetto davanti a 70000 e sono strasicuro che la squadra dara battaglia e ci farà gioire ancora


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


Tranquillo. L'adrenalina se ne è andata. Sarà una battaglia dura che vinceremo.
Nessuno ferma più il nostro Milan. Nessuno.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Fatemi il regalo di compleanno ragazzi. Era l'altro ieri ma ho deciso di spostarlo ad oggi.
Sapete perchè. DAJE


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (15 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Aggiungo un Krunic onesto ma solo perché non ci aspettiamo nulla da lui... Ma non si può di certo dire che ha fatto una buona partita se si considera che era il trequartista titolare della squadra prima in classifica.
> 
> Maignan e difficile da valutare perché ha avuto pochissimo da fare.
> 
> Ci hanno tenuto in piedi Tomori Kalulu Leao e Tonali.


ecco hai detto la cosa giusta su Maignan, difficile da valutare grazie alla squadra tutta


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Maggio 2022)

Mamma quanto mi fanno paura tomori kalulu e leao diffidati..


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Inizio a stare davvero male, spero solo si decida sul campo e non nel salottino dei maiali

Forza Milan!


----------



## vannu994 (15 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Inizio a stare davvero male, spero solo si decida sul campo e non nel salottino dei maiali
> 
> Forza Milan!


Lascia perdere fratello, sono giorni che ho l’ansia, a oggi non ci arrivo


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ieri dicevano che ci sarebbe stato il diluvio alle 18 su San Siro



Magari arriva… ma per ora sole con zero nuvole e 30 gradi alle 10 di mattina.
Sembra luglio, non proprio il clima ideale per giocare a calcio.

Attenzione perché con 30 gradi di pomeriggio sarà gara da fine stagione, ritmi bassi e poca Lucidità. Non ci voleva secondo me, spero di sbagliare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Il rischio è di di temporali forti. Vedrete che viene giù una grandinata epocale o arriva una tromba d'aria.
E sia, lottiamo anche contro gli dei.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (15 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Magari arriva… ma per ora sole con zero nuvole e 30 gradi alle 10 di mattina.
> Sembra luglio, non proprio il clima ideale per giocare a calcio.
> 
> Attenzione perché con 30 gradi di pomeriggio sarà gara da fine stagione, ritmi bassi e poca Lucidità. Non ci voleva secondo me, spero di sbagliare.


o forse è meglio chissà: ora a condizione fisica siamo messi bene


----------



## sunburn (15 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Domanda seria, ma voi firmereste per un pari?
> Io sinceramente si, perchè se perdiamo domani perdiamo lo scudetto, questo è da mettere in testa.
> Arrivare all'ultima col destino nelle nostre mani, a Sassuolo, squadra in vacanza già da un pò e senza ambizioni di classifica, sarebbe fondamentale.
> E il pari è proprio il risultato che mi aspetto di più domani...


Facciamo così: pari noi, sconfitta Inter e mettiamo ‘sta firmettina…


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Sabato sera uscita con la mia donna e cena fuori ,stamattina calci8 con i temerari della domenica mattina , tra un po pranzo coi parenti...

Poi basta , per non pensare ce l'ho messa proprio tutta..
Ora sono una corda di violino.

Tachicardia... ta-ta.


----------



## Roger84 (15 Maggio 2022)

Sono tesissimo, tesissimo...mi sono pure sognato stanotte che le me*de perdevano 6a2 a Cagliari....uffff....


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Sono tesissimo, tesissimo...mi sono pure sognato stanotte che le me*de perdevano 6a2 a Cagliari....uffff....


Forse stavi guardando una partita degli internazionali di Roma


----------



## Roger84 (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Forse stavi guardando una partita degli internazionali di Roma


Quelle le vedo sempre ma il mio inconscio era proiettato su altro!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2022)

Sono tesissimo. Tra un po’ andrò allo stadio anche se arrivo 3 ore prima fa niente. Mi servono almeno quattro birre.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Sono tesissimo. Tra un po’ andrò allo stadio anche se arrivo 3 ore prima fa niente. Mi servono almeno quattro birre.


E dove le compri ?
Allo stadio non credo, il pagliaccio ha deciso che oggi bisogna essere tristi.


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2022)

Non c'è la faccio ad aspettare fino alle 18


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E dove le compri ?
> Allo stadio non credo, il pagliaccio ha deciso che oggi bisogna essere tristi.


Le birre puoi prenderle anche allo stadio ma è acqua. Ho il mio baretto di fiducia fuori


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Le birre puoi prenderle anche allo stadio ma è acqua. Ho il mio baretto di fiducia fuori


Eh magari ..
Sala ha fatto un'ordinanza contro il Milan: no alcool , no petardi, no bombette.

Il nemico degli italiani e dei milanisti.
Personaggio squallido.

Non deve essere festa rossonera.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh magari ..
> Sala ha fatto un'ordinanza contro il Milan: no alcool , no petardi, no bombette.
> 
> Il nemico degli italiani e dei milanisti.
> ...


Non ci credo. Per Milan Atalanta ha fatto l ordinanza no birre? Ma ci è o ci fa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non ci credo. Per Milan Atalanta ha fatto l ordinanza no birre? Ma ci è o ci fa?



No birre, no petardi, no fuochi d'artificio fino alle 2.



admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


Ma Bennacer che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


Io ho appena sistemato la compagna e nostro figlio dai suoceri. Stasera devo stare da solo. In casa mia tremeranno i muri. Ho avvisato anche i vicini.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

-3 ore e 55 minuti


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non ci credo. Per Milan Atalanta ha fatto l ordinanza no birre? Ma ci è o ci fa?


Credici e rabbrividisci.

Per la sua inter birra a fiumi, per noi acqua. 
Un criminale.


----------



## CrisRs (15 Maggio 2022)

Io ho un'ansia terribile...secondo me tutto sarà deciso oggi e non alla prossima. L'Atalanta nonostante il campionato non eccelso, mi fa una paura tremenda...


----------



## vannu994 (15 Maggio 2022)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> Io ho un'ansia terribile...secondo me tutto sarà deciso oggi e non alla prossima. L'Atalanta nonostante il campionato non eccelso, mi fa una paura tremenda...


Io idem, sto proprio male al pensiero peggiore...


----------



## R41D3N (15 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non c'è la faccio ad aspettare fino alle 18


L'attesa mi sta divorando, l'ansia ormai è diventata ingestibile. Temo che non riuscirò a vederla.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Bennacer che fine ha fatto?



Brutto segno per l' anno prossimo


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


Sto troppo in ansia. Dopo più di 10 anni non sono abituato. Meglio i tempi di Poli e Honda…


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (15 Maggio 2022)

ansia ed adrenalina sana da competizione, erano anni che non rivivevo queste sensazioni ( e dire che ne ho passate tante e per partite di ben altro livello) un grazie ai ragazzi per quello che ci stanno facendo sognare!


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> ansia ed adrenalina sana da competizione, erano anni che non rivivevo queste sensazioni ( e dire che ne ho passate tante e per partite di ben altro livello) un grazie ai ragazzi per quello che ci stanno facendo sognare!


Una volta era la normalità, oggi si soffre troppo, non siamo più abituati dopo anni di nulla o quasi. Bella la tensione quando c’è in gioco un qualcosa di importante ma oggi troppa tensione, che ansia mamma mia


----------



## Kaw (15 Maggio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> L'attesa mi sta divorando, l'ansia ormai è diventata ingestibile. Temo che non riuscirò a vederla.


Se si fosse giocata di sera sarebbe stato più facile non vederla.
A nanna prestissimo e ci si rivede domani mattina, qualunque cosa sia successa  a patto di riuscire a prendere sonno ovviamente.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


.


----------



## CrisRs (15 Maggio 2022)

Quest'ansia la provavo solo per le finali champions. Come ci hanno ridotto. Mi auguro che la giustizia divina faccia il suo corso, ce lo meritiamo. Anche se purtroppo nel calcio la giustizia divina non esiste. È fin troppo marcio, e quest'anno potrebbe esserci purtroppo per noi la conferma che questo sport è tutto fuorché pulito


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2022)

Stasera l'uomo chiave sarà Bennacer, a gara in corso.


----------



## galianivatene (15 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se si fosse giocata di sera sarebbe stato più facile non vederla.
> A nanna prestissimo e ci si rivede domani mattina, qualunque cosa sia successa  a patto di riuscire a prendere sonno ovviamente.


impossibile persino per me, che sono a 6/7 ore di fuso, e abitualmente seguo le partite in notturna.
Di solito a nanna presto, e sveglia nel cuore della notte. Impossibile non svegliarsi, il più delle volte -se la partita è quella giusta- anche senza sveglia.

Mia moglie credo non capirà mai, ma ormai credo se ne sia fatta una ragione


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Su sky in diretta l'arrivo del pullman tra la folla


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2022)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> Quest'ansia la provavo solo per le finali champions. Come ci hanno ridotto. Mi auguro che la giustizia divina faccia il suo corso, ce lo meritiamo. Anche se purtroppo nel calcio la giustizia divina non esiste. È fin troppo marcio, e quest'anno potrebbe esserci purtroppo per noi la conferma che questo sport è tutto fuorché pulito


Lo scorso anno la stessa ansia per la partita con Cagliari e poi Atalanta decisive per andare in CL, mentre quest'anno da dicembre il quarto posto era visto come un fallimento 
È questo essere tifosi


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky. Gioca Krunic.*


Che fare per un'ora e mezza? Che fare? Non mi dò pace. Nulla mi interessa per più di dieci secondi.
Qualcosa mi porti al calcio d'inizio subito o divento matto.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Che fare per un'ora e mezza? Che fare? Non mi dò pace. Nulla mi interessa per più di dieci secondi.
> Qualcosa mi porti al calcio d'inizio subito o divento matto.


Fatti una corsa.
Io stamattina ho giocato e ho scaricato parecchio.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fatti una corsa.
> Io stamattina ho giocato e ho scaricato parecchio.


Fa maledettamente caldo ma seguirò il tuo consiglio. Ci risentiamo alle 18.
Forza Milan!


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Fa maledettamente caldo ma seguirò il tuo consiglio. Ci risentiamo alle 18.
> Forza Milan!


Ci sentiamo dopo fratello.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Bolgia assurda all'arrivo del pullman allo stadio, qua Maldini oggi deve scendere a dire due parole prima dell'inizio


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (15 Maggio 2022)

siamo pronti?


----------



## GP7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Tensione pazzesca. Come detto da altri, non siamo ahimè più abituati..


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

*UFFICIALI*

*MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*

*ATALANTA: Musso; Djimsiti, De Roon, Palomino; Zappacosta, Pessina, Freuler, Hateboer; Koopmeiners; Pasalic, Muriel. *


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*
> 
> *ATALANTA: Musso; Djimsiti, De Roon, Palomino; Zappacosta, Pessina, Freuler, Hateboer; Koopmeiners; Pasalic, Muriel. *


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*
> 
> *ATALANTA: Musso; Djimsiti, De Roon, Palomino; Zappacosta, Pessina, Freuler, Hateboer; Koopmeiners; Pasalic, Muriel. *


Manca solo un' ora...


----------



## mabadi (15 Maggio 2022)

ansia a 1000


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*
> 
> *ATALANTA: Musso; Djimsiti, De Roon, Palomino; Zappacosta, Pessina, Freuler, Hateboer; Koopmeiners; Pasalic, Muriel. *


Lo stadio darà una carica pazzesca ai ragazzi. Forza diavolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Sono tentato di farmi ibernare fino a domani mattina come nell'episodio di South Park in cui Cartman si fece ibernare perchè non riusciva ad aspettare l'uscita della Nintendo Wii.



admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*
> 
> *ATALANTA: Musso; Djimsiti, De Roon, Palomino; Zappacosta, Pessina, Freuler, Hateboer; Koopmeiners; Pasalic, Muriel. *


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*
> 
> *ATALANTA: Musso; Djimsiti, De Roon, Palomino; Zappacosta, Pessina, Freuler, Hateboer; Koopmeiners; Pasalic, Muriel. *


.


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2022)

manca ancora un'ora... mamma mia.

Il tempo non passa più.


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*
> 
> *ATALANTA: Musso; Djimsiti, De Roon, Palomino; Zappacosta, Pessina, Freuler, Hateboer; Koopmeiners; Pasalic, Muriel. *


Daje!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Sandrone Nesta in diretta su Milan Channel che abbraccia Maldini


----------



## vannu994 (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai ragazzi, manca poco, 11 anni che non rivivevamo questi momenti! Ansia a livelli insostenibili


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Che tensione... sono tornati i bei tempi dove si sogna in grande e si compete per i traguardi che contano.
Ricordi di un ragazzo ora un po piu stagionato. 

Detto questo, l'Atalanta sarà uno scoglio durissimo: tocca vincere ad ogni costo, ma se proprio dobbiamo giocarci questo bonus pareggio, non sarebbe uno scandalo se accadesse oggi. 
Non c'è spazio comunque per i calcoli: San Siro sarà una bolgia, toccherà dare l'anima e non lasciare nulla di intentato.
Per poterci godere Cagliari Sfinter a +5, chissà...


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*
> 
> *ATALANTA: Musso; Djimsiti, De Roon, Palomino; Zappacosta, Pessina, Freuler, Hateboer; Koopmeiners; Pasalic, Muriel. *



Se vinciamo. SE (SE SE SE SE SE) vinciamo, festeggiamo già stasera.


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo. SE (SE SE SE SE SE) vinciamo, festeggiamo già stasera.


Lo penso anche io.

D'altro canto se perdiamo è finita.

Partita chiave della stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Ancora deve iniziare e io già piango.
Non si può.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Maggio 2022)

Comincio a sentire la tensione, prima l'arrivo sul Blockhaus mi ha anestetizzato da questo punto di vista. Ma la tappa è finita e la partita è vicina...FORZA MILAN!


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Intervistano Mirante lol


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*
> 
> *ATALANTA: Musso; Djimsiti, De Roon, Palomino; Zappacosta, Pessina, Freuler, Hateboer; Koopmeiners; Pasalic, Muriel. *



Che brividi solo a guardare la Tv, volevo essere lì.

Se dovesse andare bene, 80.000 in massa sulla leotta!


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, manca poco, 11 anni che non rivivevamo questi momenti! Ansia a livelli insostenibili


Quello scudetto fu in bilico solo per poche giornate, dopo il derby di ritorno vinto (attesa infinita tra la sosta delle nazionali dopo un nostro calo) fu tutto in discesa.
Quest'anno è durissima come purtroppo nella maledetta annata 2011/2012, stagione da cui iniziò la nostra fine ad alti livelli


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ancora deve iniziare e io già piango.
> Non si può.


Tranquillo egregio DiavoloINme , finalmente siamo tornati nel calcio che conta. I ragazzi faranno di tutto per vincere. Ovviamente ti sostengo a distanza. Forza Milan !


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Forza ragazzi!!! Altre due lotte per decidere se entrare nella storia o essere dimenticati..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Kjaer con questo nuovo look è proprio un vichingo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Brutto pre-partita...non va bene,ho brutte sensazioni 

Mio padre ha cambiato posizione sul divano ignorando beatamente la tradizione che voleva lui a sinistra e io a destra 

Voi avete qualche rito scaramantico prima dei match ?


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

tensioneeeeeeeeee


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Maggio 2022)

cosi' per curiosità mi provo i battiti 104 105 sul divano direi che sento la partita


----------



## @[email protected] (15 Maggio 2022)

Ai ragazzi ci vorrebbe un bel discorso pre partita in stile ogni maledetta domenica per farli entrare col sangue negli occhi per arare gli avversari come se non ci fosse un domani!!


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

C'è pure il geometra maledetto


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Dio che ansia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Noooooooooo c'è Fester......


----------



## atomiko (15 Maggio 2022)

Certo che ci vuole culo, la partita decisiva contro sti maledetti, ma non potevamo giocare contro un Udinese qualasiasi


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Tranquillo egregio DiavoloINme , finalmente siamo tornati nel calcio che conta. I ragazzi faranno di tutto per vincere. Ovviamente ti sostengo a distanza. Forza Milan !


Un abbraccio fraterno a distanza. 
Uniamoci idealmente tutti fratelli .


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Certo che ci vuole culo, la partita decisiva contro sti maledetti, ma non potevamo giocare contro un Udinese qualasiasi


Non che con l'Udinese ci vada bene solitamente eh.


----------



## Viulento (15 Maggio 2022)

andiamo a prendercelo!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Certo che ci vuole culo, la partita decisiva contro sti maledetti, ma non potevamo giocare contro un Udinese qualasiasi


Con l'Udinese non vinciamo mai.


----------



## atomiko (15 Maggio 2022)

Si ma un conto è affrontare l'Udinese a campionato in corso un altro a fine stagione, non so se hai visto la partita ieri con lo Spezia, passeggiavano in campo


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi coraggio, siete stati grandi ora è il momento di fare la storia, forza Milan!


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

_Non so cosa dirvi davvero. Tre minuti alla nostra più difficile sfida professionale. Tutto si decide oggi. Ora noi o risorgiamo come squadra o cederemo un centimetro alla volta, uno schema dopo l’altro, fino alla disfatta. Siamo all’inferno adesso signori miei. Credetemi. E possiamo rimanerci, farci prendere a schiaffi, oppure aprirci la strada lottando verso la luce. Possiamo scalare le pareti dell’inferno un centimetro alla volta. Io però non posso farlo per voi. Sono troppo vecchio. Mi guardo intorno, vedo i vostri giovani volti e penso “certo che ho commesso tutti gli errori che un uomo di mezza età possa fare”. Si perché io ho sperperato tutti i miei soldi, che ci crediate o no. Ho cacciato via tutti quelli che mi volevano bene e da qualche anno mi dà anche fastidio la faccia che vedo nello specchio. Sapete con il tempo, con l’età, tante cose ci vengono tolte, ma questo fa parte della vita. Però tu lo impari solo quando quelle cose le cominci a perdere e scopri che la vita è un gioco di centimetri, e così è il football. Perché in entrambi questi giochi, la vita e il football, il margine di errore è ridottissimo. Capitelo. Mezzo passo fatto un po’ in anticipo o in ritardo e voi non ce la fate, mezzo secondo troppo veloci o troppo lenti e mancate la presa. Ma i centimetri che ci servono, sono dappertutto, sono intorno a noi, ce ne sono in ogni break della partita, ad ogni minuto, ad ogni secondo. In questa squadra si combatte per un centimetro, in questa squadra massacriamo di fatica noi stessi e tutti quelli intorno a noi per un centimetro, ci difendiamo con le unghie e con i denti per un centimetro, perché sappiamo che quando andremo a sommare tutti quei centimetri il totale allora farà la differenza tra la vittoria e la sconfitta, la differenza fra vivere e morire. E voglio dirvi una cosa: in ogni scontro è colui il quale è disposto a morire che guadagnerà un centimetro, e io so che se potrò avere una esistenza appagante sarà perché sono disposto ancora a battermi e a morire per quel centimetro. La nostra vita è tutta lì, in questo consiste. In quei 10 centimetri davanti alla faccia, ma io non posso obbligarvi a lottare. Dovete guardare il compagno che avete accanto, guardarlo negli occhi, io scommetto che ci vedrete un uomo determinato a guadagnare terreno con voi, che ci vedrete un uomo che si sacrificherà volentieri per questa squadra, consapevole del fatto che quando sarà il momento voi farete lo stesso per lui. Questo è essere una squadra signori miei. Perciò o noi risorgiamo adesso come collettivo, o saremo annientati individualmente. È il football ragazzi, è tutto qui. Allora, che cosa volete fare? _


----------



## GP7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi stringiamoci forte e portiamola a casa!


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente Gasperini si inventa una formazione mai messa. Chissà che incursioni vuole fare con Pessina e Pasalic. Speriamo si ricordino di noi.


----------



## vannu994 (15 Maggio 2022)

Raga mamma miaaaaa, voglio il fuoco negli occhi dei ragazzi! Ce lo meritiamo per tutta la M che abbiamo ingoiato negli ultimi 10 anni!


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Palla a Leao.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Tranquillo egregio DiavoloINme , finalmente siamo tornati nel calcio che conta. I ragazzi faranno di tutto per vincere. Ovviamente ti sostengo a distanza. Forza Milan !


Sosteniamoci tutti e sosteniamo i ragazzi a distanza.
Forza Milan!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Si ma un conto è affrontare l'Udinese a campionato in corso un altro a fine stagione, non so se hai visto la partita ieri con lo Spezia, passeggiavano in campo


Io ricordo Milan-Cagliari finito 0-0 del Maggio scorso coi sardi già salvi e mezzi ubriachi per aver festeggiato la salvezza il giorno prima.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi ho un'ansia incredibile. Non sò se riesco a reggere tutta la partita...


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Che brutte sensazioni che ho ragazzi. Mamma mia pauraaaaaa


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che brutte sensazioni che ho ragazzi. Mamma mia pauraaaaaa


Non oso immaginare i ragazzi, davanti a S.Siro tutto esaurito...


----------



## vannu994 (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che brutte sensazioni che ho ragazzi. Mamma mia pauraaaaaa


Non mi dire così che sennò me la faccio ancora più sotto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Forza ragazzi, andiamoci a prendere la gloria!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Gasperini si inventa una formazione mai messa. Chissà che incursioni vuole fare con Pessina e Pasalic. Speriamo si ricordino di noi.



Mi auguro non diventino Pelè e Maradona proprio contro di noi,anche se soprattutto Pasalic i goalletti li ha sempre fatti. 

Meglio così comunque,temevo molto di più Malinovsky e i suoi tiri da fuori area (che noi ovviamente lasciamo quasi sempre liberissimi di prendere la mira e calciare...). Quindi occhio la suo ingresso in campo e speriamo che in caso di un suo ingresso in campo,la partita sia già archiviata da parte nostra


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare i ragazzi, davanti a S.Siro tutto esaurito...


Deve essere la nostra carica.


----------



## PANDA82 (15 Maggio 2022)

Bene, ora l agitazione non la tengo più!!! 
Forza, crediamoci e portiamo a casa anche questi 3 punti!!! 
Dai ragazziiiiiii


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Non mi dire così che sennò me la faccio ancora più sotto


Io me la sono già fatta, pipi' e pupu'


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Forza Diavolo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Oh,e occhio ai gialli !
Possibile sicario in azione oggi


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Per lo scudo e per l'Atalanta in Conference League!

Dajeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un abbraccio fraterno a distanza.
> Uniamoci idealmente tutti fratelli .


Sei un grande. Dai dai dai!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Bah per me è un errore non far giocare Bennacer al posto di Kessie che gioca con la maglia del Barcellona sotto a quella rossonera.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bah per me è un errore non far giocare Bennacer al posto di Kessie che gioca con la maglia del Barcellona sotto a quella rossonera.


Io ho sognato che segnava Kessiè oggi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sosteniamoci tutti e sosteniamo i ragazzi a distanza.
> Forza Milan!


Quanto gasi Folletto!! Siamo tutti uniti per sostenere per il nostro grande amore:* l'AC MILAN 1899*


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2022)

Che coreografia, che tifoseria.. mi emoziono


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Eccomi !


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia mai visto San Siro cosi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Non c'è molto altro da dire. Giochiamo, la tensione diventerà fisiologica, l'attesa è infinita


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Sono emozionatissimo!!!!

Forzaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Orsacchio con l'occhio della tigre


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Stringiamo culo, denti e tutto il resto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mai che stadio incandescente


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma che c. però


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Un grazie alla squadra, un grazie alla dirigenza, un grazie ai fratelli del forum ed un grazie ai fratelli che sono andati allo stadio. E che stadio!!

Grazie Milan. Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Nooooo Theo e Salame nooooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Nemmeno oggi saelemakers tira non è possibile tiraaaaaaaa


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Saele che non tira mai ovviamente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Quanto é ignorante Salame. Fa una cosa buona in fase di nonpossesso ma con la palla ai piedi é un scandalo. pazzesco.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma quando tira Salamella


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai Saladmaker lo fa apposta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

La replica mi fa ancora piu rabbia. Ignora Leao per fare la scelta individuale, ok, si crea un po di spazio...anziche tirare di primo istinto non si sa dove volesse andare. Incredibile.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Cominciano i lanci a caso di Calabria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo sbloccarla subito per evitare nervosismi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Sbaglio o vedo la squadra un po' lunga


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Orsato, vabbè


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Orsato ha proprio voglia di rompere le palle...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Sale in catedra Orsato. Quanto soffre di protganismo sto uomo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o vedo la squadra un po' lunga


E anche troppo alta. l'Atalanta nell'ultima azione era 4 vs 4 a centrocampo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Forse Saele è sveglio oggi.


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma Pioli ha vietato i cross? Impazzisco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Leao passaggio indietro a kessiè. Poteva essere la cacata del secolo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Nesta, Maldini a 30 cm di distanza, non passa nemmeno l'aria


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

I soliti angoli inutili....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Che corner osceno.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Beh, atteggiamento dell'Atalanta d'altri tempi, stanno veramente aspettando la nostra iniziativa a differenza di un anno fa. Strano.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

un angolo non lo sappiamo battere


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma sveglia Leao!


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria sempre a farfalle


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Grande Tomori


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Mentre Leao dorme.


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Benissimo Krunic fin qui.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Kalulu e Tomori sono perfetti per difendere Muriel


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria è troppo in difficoltà. Crollato totalmente


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Occhio a questi tagli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Salame e Calabria da brividi, la fascia destra fa paura.

Mi sembrava fuorigioco di mezzo passo


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

l'Atalanta è arrivata in area con troppa facilità. Malissimo il fuorigioco. Già in varie occasioni l'Atalanta si è presentata nella nostra metà campo in forte superiorità


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Pure Descalzi in tribuna...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Calabria è troppo in difficoltà. Crollato totalmente


Orribile, veramente orribile in quest'anno solare.
Non azzecca un cross nemmeno per sbaglio, si é mangiato diversi gol facili e decisivi ed in difesa ultimamente é un disastro, passa chiunque. Veramente preoccupante.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria sempre molto alto e lascia buchi. mamma mia


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque attenzione a sto Ronaldo fake


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Questo da arancione


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Leao falciato male. Un giallo ci stava eh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> l'Atalanta è arrivata in area con troppa facilità. Malissimo il fuorigioco. Già in varie occasioni l'Atalanta si è presentata nella vostra metà campo in forte superiorità



Gasperini ha messo mezza squadra a centrocampo. Noi non riusciamo a salire, abbiamo paura di perderla a centrocampo perche li i nostri centrocampisti sono sempre in inferiorita. Se poi parte un contropiede da li si é subito in 6 contro 4 difensori.

Putroppo ad ora non troviamo una soluzione. I lanci lunghi sono spesso preda di un Atalanta messa in campo veramente bene. Direi che ci mancano i piedi di Bennacer a centrocampo o - al minimo - un Krunic piu basso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Gasperini ha già iniziato a fare il clown


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Almeno non stiamo giocando con frenesia.


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

È bene gestire così senza fare cappellate, poi l’occasione arriverà


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Per ora siamo in controllo ma davanti...


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

No Theo no!


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Theo maledetto ma passalaaaaaaa


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Theo quella palla non la passa mai


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Che ignoranza Theo maledizione, ma passala


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Mannaggia a Krunic


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Negli ultimi 20 metri imprecisi come al solito...


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Pierre io ti amo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Krunic ha 10 metri di spazio per fare un passaggio...lo manda dritto sul difensore. Incredibile, queste sono cose che a livello professionale proprio non capisco. Non puoi essere cosi scarso nel passare la palla.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Dio santo Calabria inguardabile.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Che sciagura Calabria


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Fuori Calabria dai, ce la fa perdere.


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Florenzi quando entra?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria veramente indecente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria male ma maignan gli ha tirato una mina. l'Atalanta è in maggioranza a centrocampo non ripartiamo dal basso!!!


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Krunic ha 10 metri di spazio per fare un passaggio...lo manda dritto sul difensore. Incredibile, queste sono cose che a livello professionale proprio non capisco. Non puoi essere cosi scarso nel passare la palla.


Perchè fanno sempre un tocco in più per dare la palla sul piede invece di darla sulla corsa


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria ci costerà lo scudetto qualora non lo facciano gli arbitri


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia Oliviero in contropiede é un causa persa. Ecco perché auspicavo un Rebic titolare per impostare subito la partita come avremmo voluto. Non riesco ancora a vedere un piano preciso, sembra che giochiamo entrambi per non prendere gol.

Krunic idem comunque.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Kessie che lancia una palla a caso con la destra tutta libera.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria e Krunic in due tecnicamente stanno commettendo tanti errori come un gruppo di 40enni che giocano dopo l'aperitivo.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Leao non punta.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Inizio così così, forse hanno paura di partire forte per il caldo


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Beh Frank, lascia stare le finezze per favore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Si è rotto Muriel


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Forse si è rotto Muriel?


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Muriel andato


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Mi fa più paura zapata ragazzi…


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi fa più paura zapata ragazzi…


Zapata fa del fisico la sua caratteristica chiave. Pesante com è non è possibile abbia un buon ritmo gara.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Sembrava di fosse strappato. Ha solo interrotto la nostra ripartenza.


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque Pioli oggi ha cercato di privilegiare la faccia destra, Calabria è bello alto, più di Theo, Tonali è altro anche lui sulla destra. 

Però poi davanti tra Salame e Calabria combini poco.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Zapata dalle parti di Calabria ci va a nozze, abbiamo perso un vantaggio tattico. Da valutare ovviamente la sua vera condizione fisica.


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Zapata fa del fisico la sua caratteristica chiave. Pesante com è non è possibile abbia un buon ritmo gara.


È proprio quello che sta mancando all’Atalanta.


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

I passaggi di Calabria


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Florenzi deve entrare il prima possibile. Calabria se la sta facendo addosso in modo evidente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Sembrava morto ed é gia tornato in campo, ma si sono persi 2 minuti. Complimenti.



Milo ha scritto:


> Mi fa più paura zapata ragazzi…


Anche a me. É il tipo d'attaccante contro il quale i nostri difensori fanno fatica.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Niente raga, per me Calabria non c è con la testa. Non ne becca una


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Orsacchio ha dimenticato i cartellini nell'armadietto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud non pervenuto


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Non riusciamo a fare un cross decente che sia uno. Ma neanche per sbaglio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Che disastro che siamo su qualsiasi calcio piazzato


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria un folle. L'avevamo recuperata


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Maignan sta regalando palloni in continuazione comunque.
Il migliore ad ora Kessie che a centro le sta prendendo tutte di testa.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque questi sono fermi, siamo noi che abbiamo il cagone. Non stiamo giocando solo lanci lunghi a caso.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Maggio 2022)

Stò soffrendo molto...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Troppi lanci lunghi a cercare leao finora mai trovato


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma sono previsti solo lanci lunghi o siamo in grado di pensare/fare anche qualcos'altro?


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud pascola a centrocampo


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

L'Atalanta, in ogni caso, è palesemente in vacanza. Lo scudetto possiamo perderlo soltanto noi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma che fa Giroud Madonna santa


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Krunic che regala palla... vabbè si vede proprio il cagone.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Krunic in 3 contro 1 cosa sperava di fare?


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Basta questi palloni lunghi, giochiamola per favore. Non possiamo impostare una partita cosi fondamentale su un rimpallo o una ripartenza. Sono veramente addolorato, ma dovevo aspettarmelo visto la formazione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud morto. Ibra pure. Lazetic acerbo.
Ma siamo più forti di Inter, Napoli etc...


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Alexis "Semola" Saelemaekers, anziché darla a Kalulu, si gira, fa una piroetta, due tre tocchi e la perde. Ovviamente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

l'Atalanta tiene meglio il campo comunque


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Troppo contratti, troppo. Giroud male oggi


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Sempre sulla destra, sempre sulla destra...


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria un birillo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia Calabria chiudi ste gambe


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

A fine primo tempo fuori Calabria, dai


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria non si può vedere. Dio fai entrare Florenzi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

BASTA CALABRIA!!! BASTA!!!


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Ci hanno incartato. Facciamo solo lanci lunghi che sono palle perse...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

FUori Calabria, subito. Un pericolo da troppo tempo. L'Atalanta non é il Verona.

Che giocatoretto.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Che ciuccio theo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Theo un altro che se l'è fatta addosso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma Theo sta dormendo?!


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Non riusciamo più ad uscire


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Bucano sempre dalla parte di quel cesso di Calabria, ovviamente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Fino ad ora patetici


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2022)

Che palle sto Zappacosta e Muriel ci stanno facecendo vedere i draghi.. per fortuna che Kalulu e Tomori sono veloci e recuperano


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Niente, ci siamo disfatti davanti a San Siro.
Ora tocca pregare


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma invertire salame con Calabria?


----------



## Goro (15 Maggio 2022)

Ci lasciano giocare solo sulla destra, dove non combineremo mai nulla


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo si sia rotto


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Ci vorrebbe un episodio per far girare la partita a nostro favore.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai, però non si può giocare così. Si cammina per il campo. Ma è vietato correre?


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Finora osceni, rinchiusi nella metà campo, come se lo scudetto non lo stessimo giocando noi.


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2022)

Vediamo di non perderla va


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Maledetto Gasperson


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma esattamente Pioli alzando Calabria e non Theo cosa voleva dimostrare? Voleva fare una mossa a sorpresa ? Mha


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

ci vuole calma....
calma!! E giocare a terra mledizione


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Purtroppo psicologicamente non facile. Servirebbe un episodio


----------



## R41D3N (15 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo giocando malissimo, prevedevo una partita così...stiamo sentendo troppo la pressione.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Non sto capendo perchè questo ritmo completamente compassato con 5 sostituzioni possibili.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

La scena si ripete in continuazione: maignan e Theo che si passano palla fino al lancio lungo in mano a Musso.
Non ci siano


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ste mozzarelle.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Troppa poca qualità. Krunic e Saele via, non possiamo giocare con quei due.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo i peggiori tiratori della serie A probabilmente.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Frate tac con sta sterzata mi fa salire il nazifascismo


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud incomprensibile


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia Giroud inguardabile oggi.


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Fuori Giroud


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud pensa di essere Messi...


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma Theo un goal dei suoi quando lo fa


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Non riusciamo a fare una triangolazione


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Il francese è imbarazzante...


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma Theo oggi si é fatto di crack?


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Frate tac con sta sterzata mi fa salire il nazifascismo


In cui puntualmente scivola o la fa addosso all'avversario


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma tu guarda Salamella che palla ha perso. MAMMA MIA.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con salame e krunic


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud ha i piedi al contrario.


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Salame con la palla tra i piedi è una dislagrazia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Saelemakers e krunic continuano ad intestardirsi col pallone tra i piedi, bah


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

Salame è scemo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Gasperini ha vinto il primo tempo.
Formazione che ci impedisce di giocare con la solita soluzione: Superiorita numerica a centrocampo. Oggi purtroppo non riusciamo di saltare questa presenza a centrocampo con palle alte.
In attacco puntano il nostro punto debole Calabria.

Urge un intervento di Pioli. Deve cambiare modulo o movimenti. Non riusciamo ad uscire dalla nostra meta campo, Maignan é il nostro playmaker. Cé qualcosa che non va. 
Praticamente abbiamo bisogno di 3 cose:
- Piu presenza e qualita a centrocampo (Bennacer per Krunic?)
- Una punta piu mobile (Rebic)
- Un terzino destro decente (Florenzi)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Saele sempre la soluzione sbagliata. È specializzato nel concedere transizioni negative. Scarso, levati dalle palle, indecente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma perché non Messias? Salamella è osceno


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud deve giocare sempre da contratto?
A fine primo tempo fuori lui e calabria, dentro Florenzi e Rebic


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo di chiudere il primo tempo così che la vedo proprio male


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma davvero stiamo passeggiando per il campo? In una partita così? 
Manco nei contropiede scattiamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Giroud deve giocare sempre da contratto?
> A fine primo tempo fuori lui e calabria, dentro Florenzi e Rebic


Pioli credo che Giroud lo toglierà solo per Ibra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Salaschifo... Basta! Non deve più mettere piede in campo. L'inutilità fatta persona.


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

siamo abbastanza down da entrambi le parti


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

A che fanno?


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Subito dentro Messias per Salamella.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

45 

OUT Giroud e Calabria
IN Rebic e Florenzi 

60 

OUT Krunic e Kessié
IN Diaz e Bennacer

75 

OUT Leao
IN Ibra


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria un coglion


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Togliere Calabria, subito!!!


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria da film horror


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria è completamente fuso. Fuori subito dai.


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria si lamenta e passa palla agli avversari,bastaaa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria si sta cagando addosso fai entrare Florenzi


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco Calabria. Se non lo toglie alla fine del primo tempo impazzisco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria FUORI!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria il sabotatore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria si merita solo schiaffi oggi. Sveglia!!!


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente non imbrocchiamo un tiro neanche per sbaglio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma prendi la porta per una volta


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma Calabria è ubriaco?


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque non vedo grandi cose nemmeno di loro eh…


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

RIGOREEEEEEEEEEE PAZZESCO


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Non ci daranno mai rigore. Andiamo oltre


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Orsato non lo darà mai


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai che è rigore


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2022)

Loro comunque sono da ero in vacanza


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Se da qualcosa dà punizione


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Fuori area?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

C'é un calcio su Giroud!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Indecenti Calabria e Saele.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Ammonito Giroud??


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Fuori area per me. Andiamo oltre


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai non è rigore


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Non mi sembra rigore, onestamente.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

Dio mio+


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco. PAZZESCO.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Era punizione ma manco quella ha dato


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Non è rigore


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo Orsato si spacchi i legamenti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma perché lo ha ammonito???


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Troppo poco per essere rigore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione che ora Orsato ha preso di mira Giroud.


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Cosa sta succedendo sugli spalti?


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma figuriamoci se ci danno un rigore in una partita come questa


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Non ci fischiano niente. Assurdo


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è rigore


Ma sicuro che sei milanista?bah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Madonna santa un cross in area per Dio uno


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma perché lo ha ammonito???


Perché Orsato è un maiale


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè non ci credo. Sui piazzati siamo comici


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Giru c'è lo butta fuori


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2022)

Ripeto questa atalanta mi pare davvero in vacanza speriamo che ci regalino il biscotto va


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma sicuro che sei milanista?bah


Come ti permetti scusa? Stai nel tuo.
È contro il regolamento


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma sicuro che sei milanista?bah



era fuori area. Punto.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Era fallo ma era fuori...


----------



## 6milan (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma possibile Theo prende sempre l'uomo?


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Mi chiedo se Giroud abbia mai preso una palla di testa in tutta la sua carriera.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Il fallo era grosso come una casa, ma era punizione al limite


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non ci fischiano niente. Assurdo


questi li danno solo alle [email protected] di milano


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud Calabria e Salamella subito fuori. SUBITO


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma perché i nostri camminano? Sono cotti?


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Terribile primo tempo.


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Dentro Florenzi e Messias


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma perché i nostri camminano? Sono cotti?


Penso faccia caldissimo e stiano gestendo le energie.


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Maggio 2022)

E un primo tempo inutile è volato via, vediamo se si svegliano per il secondo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Gentilmente ora togliere due tra Saele Giroud e Calabria, altrimenti siamo spacciati

E occhio alle proteste che Orsato ci fa fuori quando vuole


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria disastroso.


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Menomale s’e chiuso il primo tempo senza danni, ci vogliono i cambi prima che succeda l’irreparabile


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Il jolly mi sa che va giocato in questa partita


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Se la stan facendo sotto più i ragazzi che noi tifosi


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Pioli ha dato più spazio sulla destra perché raddoppiano Leao, purtroppo sulla destra la qualità è quella…


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ho spento.
Si è capito chi deve vincere lo scudetto.
PIoli cambi subito Giroud prima che venga espulso per un contrasto a centrocampo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Unico schema di oggi il retropassaggio a Maignan.


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Chissà da quanto la sta studiando sta partita quel cane di Gasperini. Ci ha incartato per bene. 

La fascia destra è un incubo. In fase offensiva produce palle perse, in fase difensiva è un groviera.

Dentro Florenzi per Calabria, Bennacer per Krunic con Kessie sulla trequarti e davanti vale la pena considerare Rebic per Giroud.


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria è da togliere dentro Florenzi, il rigore per me non c'era spinta fuori area


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2022)

Primo tempo osceno.. praticament magnana passa a tomori tomori a theo theo restuisce a tomori tomori a Kalulu e Kalulu a Magnan, questo esce lancio lungo a qualcuno... azione finita.

Atalanta che comunque sbaglia tanto ha buttato al cesso molti contropiedi. Mi sembrano poco convinti.

Se questa la pareggiamo sarebbe una nanna


----------



## Milanoide (15 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Dentro Florenzi e Messias


Non prima del 65'.
Partita tattica come una finale.
Va gestita


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

dobbiamo cambiare passo necessariamente, al 60% servono almeno Messias e Rebic.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Partita difficilissima. Giustamente questi tornano al top contro di noi. Davanti come sempre innocui.


----------



## GP7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria dimostra per l'ennesima volta di non avere il carattere per certi livelli.

Servono uomini duri. Dentro subito Rebic, Benna e Florenzi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Che vomito Calabria,ma quando lo caccia fuori dal campo?


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria al limite come sempre, non è all'altezza.
Krunic con 1 secondo e mezzo di tempo per passare la palla fa fatica, con 2 secondi può dire la sua, oggi no, Salame pessimo e poco lucido.
Giroud dovrebbe essere il titolare anche per l'anno prossimo giusto?


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Serve un episodio per sbloccare. Una punizione dal limite può essere un episodio. Ma se Orsato è un cane...


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calabria disastroso.


Un po' tutti, non solo lui


----------



## Snake (15 Maggio 2022)

dopo la parodia di partita che giocammo l'anno scorso col cagliari questa prestazione era esattamente ciò che mi aspettavo.


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Giroud Calabria e Salamella subito fuori. SUBITO


saele uno dei migliori in campo...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Sulla fascia di Calabria è il delirio.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

calabria sta giocando in modo veramente superficiale, tutti i problemi che hanno creato sono arrivati da li, dentro florenzi subito grazie


----------



## Viulento (15 Maggio 2022)

ciao calabria, durante l'intervallo puoi partire per ibiza, ci rivediamo a luglio.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Krunic e soprattutto Calabria e Saelemaekers inguardabili. Hanno sbagliato di tutto, di tutto. 

Bene i due centrali di difesa e Kessie. Leao l'unico che dà l'idea di giocare in verticale, ma anche lui deve fare di più. 
Non si può continuare a camminare in una partita così importante. Vi stancate? Ci sono ben cinque cambi!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Troppi, troppi errori tecnici. Krunic, Salame, Calabria, Leao,...sempre con troppi tocchi quando si attacca e sopratutto i primi 3 poi sbagliano spesso i passaggi di 2-3 metri.
Difficile solvere questa situazione. Mettere Florenzi e Messias (all-in d'attacco) mi pare rischioso.

Al minimo dovra uscire Giroud per Rebic perche il Francese rischia l'espulsione. Anche Krunic dopo una buona partenza é scomparso. O si prova Brahim o Bennacer andando a 3 a centrocampo.


----------



## braungioxe (15 Maggio 2022)

Quel ca## è venuto a prendersi il punto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Purtroppo sempre detto che la fascia destra è scarsa. Oltretutto i titolari devono essere Florenzi e Messias...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un po' tutti, non solo lui



Per me lui si è distinto in negativo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Falli 9-1 per l'Atalanta
Ammonito Giroud
Impazzisco


----------



## Kaw (15 Maggio 2022)

Se la stanno facendo sotto, ho visto errori tecnici che nemmeno in serie B.
Calabria e Saele osceni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> ciao calabria, durante l'intervallo puoi partire per ibiza, ci rivediamo a luglio.



Può anche rimanere a giocare per la squadra locale.
Somaro che non è altro


----------



## Gas (15 Maggio 2022)

C'è da dire che si vede che un ragazzi ci stanno mettendo tutto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Dentro Messias e Florenzi per Calabria e Saelemakers per favore.


----------



## El picinin (15 Maggio 2022)

Atalanta che non rischia nulla,siamo costretti a giocare palla lunga,sembra che vogliano il pareggio


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

Se non fosse chiaro tra Milan e Atalanta nn esiste biscotti ecc ecc.C'e' odio e compretizione sportiva.Dobbiamo asfaltarli con le nostre forze nopn con quelle del Var caxxo!!! Dobbiamo diventare i Campioni d'Italia.....fuori le famose palle!!!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Maggio 2022)

Salemkers da spedire sulla luna. L'ho difeso sempre, ma questo ha fatto super schifo. 
È la partita più importante dell'anno e questo cammina ed ha l'atteggiamento di quelli che stanno giocando a calcetto con gli amici.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Clamoroso comunque la pena che facciamo davanti.
Conto i secondi che ci separano al mercato estivo e a quei 2 acquisti fondamentali


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Non si gestisce, bisogna vincere! Questi cani devono uscire con le ossa rotte! Dentro Messias e Florenzi subito, dobbiamo portarla a casa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Il problema è che l'Atalanta un gol di riffa o di raffa lo tira sempre fuori.

Noi con un primo tempo come questo come diavolo riusciremmo a reagire?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Atalanta che non rischia nulla,siamo costretti a giocare palla lunga,sembra che vogliano il pareggio



Un pari per loro non sarebbe tanto negativo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che si vede che un ragazzi ci stanno mettendo tutto.


C'è grandissima tensione. Saelemakers e krunic appena hanno il pallone tra i piedi lo perdono. Krunic non ha vinto un contrasto.
Calabria malissimo


----------



## Viulento (15 Maggio 2022)

ora dentro subito i rinforzi di gennaio!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria, Giroud, Saelemakers stanno facendo un girone di ritorno inquietante.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Maggio 2022)

Boh.. non capisco come il giocatore piu tecnico del tuo centrocampo cioé Bennacer non sia titolare. Il regista della squadra quello che verticalizza , che da i ritmi di gioco a centrocampo deve assolutamente giocare.

Comunque la vinceremo!!ci vuole un po di pazienza si vede che i ragazzi sono molto tesi. Il secondo tempo sarà di tutt'altra pasta. 

Vai Grande Milan! forza!!


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Buttare dentro Rebic


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Clamoroso comunque la pena che facciamo davanti.
> Conto i secondi che ci separano al mercato estivo e a quei 2 acquisti fondamentali



Solo davanti ?
Oggi stanno giocando solamente Tomori,Kalulu e Maignan.
Forse un pò anche Tonali e saelemeker.

Calabria invece sta giocando per gli ospiti.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Falli 9-1 per l'Atalanta
> Ammonito Giroud
> Impazzisco


Grottesco, tra l'altro il contatto fuori area c'era con la coscia


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

A me per la penuria di occasioni da gol questa partita ricorda quella col Cagliari dell'anno scorso: si cammina per il campo sperando in un miracolo dal cielo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Buttare dentro Rebid



Buttare dentro Rebic e Florenzi e buttare fuori


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Salemkers da spedire sulla luna. L'ho difeso sempre, ma questo ha fatto super schifo.
> È la partita più importante dell'anno e questo cammina ed ha l'atteggiamento di quelli che stanno giocando a calcetto con gli amici.


A mio avviso invece è stato uno dei migliori e per il motivo opposto al tuo...boh


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria Saele e Krunic disastrosi.
Pure Giroud.
Theo anche lui da voto basso.
Tonali non si è visto.
Leao ha i lampi ma e servito troppo poco.

Salvo Maignan Tomori Kalulu e Kessie.
Più o meno come contro il Verona... Sono Tonali e Leao che ci avevano salvato a Verona.
Ma a livello individuale avevamo già dimostrato brutti segni.

Dentro Florenzi Rebic e Messias.
Speriamo di non dovere pure buttare dentro Ibra.
Ah dimenticavo pure Bennacer.


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2022)

L'impressione è che non si voglia rischiare troppo e che si voglia aspettare la giusta occasione per sbloccarla (visto che il pari per noi non è fatale).

Non è l'atteggiamento che mi aspettavo, neanche quello che condivido, ma così pare.
Vediamo come andrà la ripresa, ma bisogna cambiare qualcosa se vogliamo essere pericolosi e vincerla.

Tomori, Kalulu e Maignan stanno facendo il loro, ma non possiamo pensare che reggeranno tutta la partita senza fare il minimo errore (che può costare caro)...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Rebic, Florenzi, bennacer e messias.

Soprattutto Rebic deve assolutamente entrare subito


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Buttare dentro Rebic e Florenzi e buttare fuori



I tifosi che non vogliono


----------



## mil77 (15 Maggio 2022)

Dentro subito o quasi rebic e bennacer x giroud e kessie/krunic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Butterei dentro pure Rebic al posto di Krunic... Inguardabile anche Krunic. Squadra troppo poco qualitativa: Krunic, Saele, Kessiè, Calabria tutti contemporaneamente in campo. Troppo bassa la cifra tecnica!


----------



## R41D3N (15 Maggio 2022)

Gasperini ce l'ha incartata per bene. Mai vista l'Atalanta così bassa. Non concedono nulla, bisogna stare attenti perché è troppo importante prima non perderla.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Calabria è da togliere dentro Florenzi, il rigore per me non c'era spinta fuori area


Sembrava anche una ginocchiata ma il maiale non l’ha “vista” perché pensava fosse in area. Rigore sicuro no


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Falli 9-1 per l'Atalanta
> Ammonito Giroud
> Impazzisco



Ha fatto bene ad ammonirlo,si è alzato subito dopo il contatto come una iena dimostrando quanto sia totalmente stupido.

1 perchè se hai veramente subito il contatto,rimani a terra anche finto-dolorante fino a quando non costringi gli avversari a buttare fuori il pallone e l'arbitro ad ascoltare la sala var.
2 perchè ancora non ha capito che non indossa una maglia nerazzurra,la famosa maglia che ti permette di accerchiare l'arbitro senza subire sanzioni di alcun tipo.


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gentilmente ora togliere due tra Saele Giroud e Calabria, altrimenti siamo spacciati
> 
> E occhio alle proteste che Orsato ci fa fuori quando vuole


Calabria obbiettivamente è uno scarpone.
Andava bene ai tempi in cui in difesa giocavamo con De Sciglio, o con Paletta centrale.
Ma adesso si vedono tutti i suoi limiti. Alla fine è un Cutrone difensore, niente di più.

Può anche andar bene come riserva per far numero nella rosa con gente proveniente dal vivaio, ma come titolare anche no.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque calma, abbiamo buoni cambi in panca da mettere dentro al momento giusto, Bennacer e Rebic su tutti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2022)

Se Florenzi ha un tempo nelle gambe va messo immediatamente, Calabria purtroppo è ancora una volta il punto debole. La partita si deciderà con i cambi, Pioli non può sbagliarne nemmeno uno.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se la stanno facendo sotto, ho visto errori tecnici che nemmeno in serie B.


This...
Un San Siro così il 90% della nostra rosa lo aveva visto su fifa..
Ragazzi stiamo vivendo un miracolo, nessuno si sarebbe mai aspettato di giocarsi lo scudo alla penultima,neanche 9/11 dei ragazzi in campo(allenatore compreso e il 99% del nostro forum)..
Cmq siano li,dai caxxo ragazzi...dai dai...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sembrava anche una ginocchiata ma il maiale non l’ha “vista” perché pensava fosse in area. Rigore sicuro no


L'ha anche ammonito... Almeno non ammonirlo.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gentilmente ora togliere due tra Saele Giroud e Calabria, altrimenti siamo spacciati
> 
> E occhio alle proteste che Orsato ci fa fuori quando vuole


 devono essere sostituiti tutti e tre, e la fascia non si da a gente che si caca addosso ma a chi deve trascinare m’importa una sega se ha anzianità di presenze…! Saele penso sia nemmeno da lega pro, per la punta no comment solo perché non ha ricevuto palloni giocabili ma mi viene il dubbio che non si muova in modo funzionale per farsi servire!
P.s quanti minuti sono stati persi in passaggi tra portiere e difensori! 
Forza ragazzi diamo tutto e rischiamola un po’, dai dai dai


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Posso dire una boiata?

entra messias e si gioca il riscatto (ovviamente riserva del titolare che dovremo comprare).


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque un attaccante così inutile come Giroud non ce lo meritavamo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque non mi aspettavo una gran partita, sarà così fino alla fine credo.
L'importante è il risultato, del gioco me ne sbatto per oggi.


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud mi preoccupa con quel giallo.
Bisogna stare attenti.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi, gira e rigira da ormai mesi, da noi funzionano solo mediani,centrali e portiere.

Il resto è un supplizio, ma non da oggi.
Se non crea qualcosa Leao non segniamo mai


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

In panchina hanno Malinovski, Zapata e Boga. Dopo il primo tempo firmo per un pari.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'ha anche ammonito... Almeno non ammonirlo.


Da punizione e giallo per loro è finita a giallo per noi


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe successo oggi se Romagna avesse giocato, staremmo 0-3.
Comunque oggi ennesimo primo tempo seccato e formazione sballata, nessuno in grado di trovare la posizione in campo giusta e diversi errori ci hanno fatto perdere lucidità ed entusiasmo.
Cambiamo stadio quanto prima per favore.
Isma me lo devi far giocare se non tieni palla, Florenzi è più esperto di Calabria e Calabria non può fare il capitano in una partita come questa se poi è quello che ci mette più in crisi.
Leggiamole meglio le partite la prossima volta, non fidiamoci solamente del momento, della partita col Verona, in campo i migliori e nessun contentino a chi poi si nasconde dopo mezza partita giusta.


----------



## kipstar (15 Maggio 2022)

è durissima


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> In panchina hanno Malinovski, Zapata e Boga. Dopo il primo tempo firmo per un pari.


Però ragazzi ci sono 21 punti di differenza tra noi e loro. Non sono pochi, vediamo nel secondo tempo di portarla a casa. Non parliamo di Maradona, Zico e Garrincha.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria non è in grado di giocare a questi livelli. Serve Kalulu a destra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Anche Theo sta facendo schifo in zona offensiva...


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene ad ammonirlo,si è alzato subito dopo il contatto come una iena dimostrando quanto sia totalmente stupido.
> 
> 1 perchè se hai veramente subito il contatto,rimani a terra anche finto-dolorante fino a quando non costringi gli avversari a buttare fuori il pallone e l'arbitro ad ascoltare la sala var.
> 2 perchè ancora non ha capito che non indossa una maglia nerazzurra,la famosa maglia che ti permette di accerchiare l'arbitro senza subire sanzioni di alcun tipo.


Per favore, l'amonizione è ridicola.
Il contatto (con la coscia) fuori area c'è, anche se accentuato.
Mai nella vita si ammonisce uno per proteste del genere in una situazione ai limiti dell'area.
Barella e soci avrebbero messo le mani addosso a Orsetto Orsato, con Dzeko a terra svenuto come se fosse stato colpito da un fulmine.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Al netto di tutto, se non era per Giroud oggi eravamo già in vacanza con l Inter con la seconda stella.
Oggi male, ma cerchiamo di non dimenticare


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche Theo sta facendo schifo in zona offensiva...


Purtroppo ogni partita vanifica almeno un paio di sgroppate con scelte indecenti...


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Maggio 2022)

Forza ragazzi contro tutto e tutti come sempre!!! La decide Ibra stasera!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi ci sono 21 punti di differenza tra noi e loro. Non sono pochi, vediamo nel secondo tempo di portarla a casa. Non parliamo di Maradona, Zico e Garrincha.


Oddio rispetto a Saele e Krunic non lo so


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Falli 9-1 per l'Atalanta
> Ammonito Giroud
> Impazzisco


Proteste.


----------



## Viulento (15 Maggio 2022)

da quando theo ha rinnovato, sta rendendo molto meno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Oddio rispetto a Saele e Krunic non lo so


E infatti quei due andranno tolti. Come Calabria.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche Theo sta facendo schifo in zona offensiva...


Mamma mia non la passa mai. La seconda dove gli hanno rimpallato il tiro ne aveva due liberi sulla destra. Pazzesco.
Impazzisco. IMPAZZISCO.


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Maggio 2022)

Krunic calabria giroud e theo i peggiori...
1/3 della squadra.
Speriamo nei cambi pk non si puo giocare cosi una partita scudetto


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2022)

Tra poco davanti saremo qui a ricordare quanto era bello quando giocava Birsa sulla destra


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per favore, l'amonizione è ridicola.
> Il contatto (con la coscia) fuori area c'è, anche se accentuato.
> Mai nella vita si ammonisce uno per proteste del genere in una situazione ai limiti dell'area.
> Barella e soci avrebbero messo le mani addosso a Orsetto Orsato, con Dzeko a terra svenuto come se fosse stato colpito da un fulmine.



Infatti ho detto che non siamo l'inter che può permettersi di accerchiare l'arbitro.
Il fatto che ci arriviamo noi tifosi e non questi somari dei giocatori è qualcosa di assurdo.

Poi addirittura protesti con Orsato ? 
Proprio con lui che al minimo cenno di fallo/frase ti spara in faccia un giallo ?
E dai su


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Niente cambi. Impazzisco


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Calabria non è in grado di giocare a questi livelli. Serve Kalulu a destra.


Il bello è che lo usiamo pure come terminale offensivo con Theo tenuto basso, oppure gli facciamo lanciare lungo, lo ficchiamo tra le linee dove non trova mai l'imbucata giusta o il cross a scavalcare, è effettivamente un giocatore che non è adatto per il nostro tipo di gioco, nemmeno atleticamente c'entra molto con gli altri 3 compagni di reparto, è una zanzara in mezzo a dei falchi incaxxati..
E non lo scopriamo oggi però lo abbiamo fatto capitano e questo è.
Poi mi spiegheranno perché i capitani che abbiamo li scegliamo tutti inutili o scarsi.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2022)

I ragazzi se la stanno facendo sotto.
Ci vuole un cambio di marcia.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Io ho il terrore di quello spacciatore di Zapata


----------



## Konrad (15 Maggio 2022)

Qualcuno deve smettere di tenere lo stile Milan e rompere i maroni. Ci giochiamo lo scudetto e ci incaprettano sempre come se fossimo il Pescara di turno


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Forza ragazzi contro tutto e tutti come sempre!!! La decide Ibra stasera!


A me basta che la decida qualcuno.
Vorrei tenermi l'ultimo punto come jolly all'ultima giornata, onestamente.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2022)

Leggo troppe critiche e lamentele
In partite come queste la testa è tutto e i nostri sono molto tesi e fanno errori elementari, si sente la mancanza di campioni veri che ti trascinino


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Maggio 2022)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Comunque un attaccante così inutile come Giroud non ce lo meritavamo...


Dai su..
Se siamo li a giocarci lo scudo e anche grazie a lui...
Giroud ha bisogno di cross dalle ali se no è inutile..
Cmq è uno dei pochi con la personalità da poter sbloccare una partita del genere..
(Nel senso che ha l'esperienza di giocarsi partite così importanti dove il pallone pesa 100kg)


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Devo dire che tutte le sensazioni negative del pre-partita si sono materializzate, anzi anche oltre la mia immaginazione.

- I tre centrali dell'Atalanta vanno a nozze con il nostro modulo. Giroud sta faticando come non mai, Leao ispirato, ma la palla gli arriva sempre per caso. Su Saele e Krunic, direi che dopo due anni sappiamo cosa aspettarci a livello qualitativo, cioé cio' di cui abbiamo realmente bisogno. Non discuto la loro disponibilità.
Strana questa linea che abbiamo sulla trequarti, a tratti ci siamo presentati con Calabria-Tonali-Saele-Leao e subito dietro Krunic, francamente non riesco a vederne un senso logico. 
Urge il cambio Rebic-Giroud e probabilmente Messias-Saele, anche se la squadra cambia totalmente a livello concettuale, ma non vedo gli stessi svantaggi.

- Gasperini ci ha giocato uno scherzetto assurdo. Veramente un dannato. Una squadra che più difensivista non si puo', una squadra che ha impostato l'azione sul bloccare i nostri centrocampisti e la nostra fascia sinistra. Vuole vincere con un episodio o una ripartenza, un po' come noi.

- Orsato. Ecco, io ho sempre temuto la superbia di questo soggetto, é incredibile come non abbia alcuna umiltà. Inutile anche protestare. Ed ha sviluppato una smania del "lascia giocare" che é diventata una caricatura di cosa dovrebbe veramente significare. Causa persa.

- Gamba corta. Ecco che in una partita del genere i nostri pischelli potessero farsela addosso era evidente, se ci aggiungiamo che Gasperini ha impostato una sciagura tattica, allora gli ingredienti della catastrofe sono tutti li. Insomma, Calabria, Saele, Krunic, Giroud e Kessie non sono certo noti per le loro doti tecniche, ma gli stessi Tonali, Theo, e Leao hanno fatto degli errori clamorosi. Il miglior modo per combattere la paura é quello di attaccare a tutto campo, a costo di rimetterci 1-2 gol, perché se nessuno si prende la responsabilità di prendere palla e scavalcare la linea di centrocampo allora non ne usciamo; Se continuiamo con i palloni lunghi e le ripartenze non so quante occasioni avremo visti gli errori della nostra trequarti.

Dai, cambiamo approccio, non vedo neanche tanta rabbia onestamente.


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> I ragazzi se la stanno facendo sotto.
> Ci vuole un cambio di marcia.


Probabile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

A me pare che giocano per il pareggio...mha


----------



## mil77 (15 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'ha anche ammonito... Almeno non ammonirlo.


Eh non ammonirlo...gli ha detto vaffa in inglese, già buona Orsato non l'abbia espluso


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2022)

Che faccia da schiaffi... Orsato..


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A me pare che giocano per il pareggio...mha


Hanno più paura di perdere che voglia di vincere.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Zappacosta interista.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> Quel ca## è venuto a prendersi il punto


Purtroppo Gasperini per un punto l'ha impostata alla perfezione.

A centrocampo chiude i spazi e blocca la nostra manovra, non usciamo dalla nostra area. Facciamo una fatica immonda ed ogni errore di costruzione puo mandare in porta l'Atalanta in superiorita numerica. 
A differenza della partita di Verona oggi non riusciamo di saltare il centrocampo e mettere in gioco Leao. Si vede anche diversi giocatori incidono meno, visto che il livello del Atalanta é notevolmente piu alto di quello del Verona. Le palle perse di Krunic oggi ad esempio non ce le possiamo permettere, in queste partite putroppo si vede qual é il suo livello.

Furbo Gasperini ad impostarla cosi. Non é semplice trovare una soluzione per prendere in mano la partita, ma Pioli deve decidersi per una soluzione ed applicarla. Magari inserendo Rebic e Bennacer o Brahi,


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma che fanno


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Niente, pannolone già da sostituire


----------



## Lo Gnu (15 Maggio 2022)

Zappacosta in versione Maicon


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud è un folle


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud deve uscire subito. SUBITO


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud disastroso oggi


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud un vero disastro dio mio...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud oggi a dir poco disastroso. Non azzecca una giocata con i compagni

Un po ignorante anche Theo a darla a Giroud mentre siamo in transizione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud è scarso e noi purtroppo un centravanti vero non lo prenderemo


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Maggio 2022)

Bisogna giocare più da squadra in attacco.
Troppe azioni personali.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

BASTA KRUNIC BASTA!!!! L'Atalanta non é il Verona. Non possiamo perdere ogni palla che arriva sui piedi del nostro trequartista, semplicemente non si puo.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Giru dorme


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Sblocchiamola dai. Un angolo per una volta DIO.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

Giroud e' fradicio?


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Niente, mai sugli angoli


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Vai Rebic


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma dai Pioli ma levalo che oggi proprio dorme


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia anche Leao oggi da prendere a schiaffi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Sogno di vedere un giorno un nostro calcio d'angolo decente.


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai Rebic, hai fatto una stagione di emme, fatti perdonare ora.


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai la svolta Rebic!


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Rebic e messias in ingresso


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma cosa fischia sto maiale?


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sogno di vedere un giorno un nostro calcio d'angolo decente.


L'ultimo battuto da Tonali non era male


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Mi sta salendo un ansia tremenda


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Deo gratis i cambi!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria pericolo pubblico.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Zappacosta ha il premio partita dall'Inter.


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente un giallo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

alleluja un giallo


----------



## Goro (15 Maggio 2022)

Che freccia Theo


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Era ora che tirasse fuori il cartellino


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Ho urlato per niente

Ma vaff...


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Uhhh Sembrava gol


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Dio Theo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Bah. Illusione ottica ma era più una punizione da tonali


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Mi sembrava gol...


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Fuori Saelemaekers. Si spera sia la sua ultima partita a San Siro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Lasciati tempo Salame, tranquillo, abbiamo tutto il tempo del mondo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Rebic per giroud cambio interessante


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

No! Mi hanno sentito anche dall'altra parte della città....


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

Gasp la vuole vincere maledetto....


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Che cambi della madonna la dea


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Dentro messias e rebic. La risolve messias.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

LEAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

*Goooooool leaoooooooo*


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

cazzooooooooo


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

GOL
Evvai!


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Leaaaaaoooooo


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

*Gooooooooooollllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

C'è lo annullano per fallo adesso!???


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Mi sento male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Ho paura di un intervento VAR


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Occhio al var ho paura


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Occhio che lo annulla


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Mhm mi sa che lo annullano


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Leaooooooo


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

TVB Leao


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Calma ragazzi. Calma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

E andiamooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Ora c'è lo toglie Orsato


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Rafaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Tranquilli, questo ce lo annullano. Senza dubbi.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Non ce lo possono annullare. Non possono


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

var di *****!!!


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Ce l’hanno dato! Incredibile!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Non c'era niente, basta var ridicoli


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Vuoi vedere che lo annullano?


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2022)

Gooool


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> C'è lo annullano per fallo adesso!???


Incredibile, lo conferma. 

Godo come un maiale, ma per me era fallo...


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai dai dai daiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee rafaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Raga comunque ad essere sinceri Kessie mi sa che ha fatto fallo, voi che dite?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai ora stringiamo il cu


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Bravo Messias.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Nel cu.lo Gasperini nel cu.lo! Hai capito?


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Ottimo


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2022)

DAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Stesso episodio del primo tempo. A giroud non ha fischiato fallo e nemmeno a loro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Non lo annulla, Non ci credo.

Orsato come in Lazio-Milan fa come li pare. Sono incredulo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

non e' mai fallo!!!!!!MAi!!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Messias merita la riconferma. Quello che merita di fare le valige è Salamella


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Raga comunque ad essere sinceri Kessie mi sa che ha fatto fallo, voi che dite?


Per me era fallo. Infatti non avevo neanche esultato in diretta perché ero sicuro l'annullasse....

Comunque meglio così.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Grandissimo anche Messias nell'azione del gol, altro che Saelemaekers. 
Poi Leao da grande attaccante la mette dentro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Messias come a Verona: Assist e in pochi minuti piu pericoloso del pachiderma belga.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai che se si alza il ritmo abbiamo spazio in contropiede.


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Marotta sarà incazzato nero. Adesso chiama Orsato e gli ricorda di Paparesta.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2022)

Dite quello che volete ma la riconferma la merita più Messias che Saelemaekers


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Maggio 2022)

Voglio messias l'anno prossimo..
Secondo,terzo,fa nulla da riscattare a priori...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Ora è durissima. La partita inizia ora


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma dove lo vedete il fallo


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Raga comunque ad essere sinceri Kessie mi sa che ha fatto fallo, voi che dite?


per me è regolare, ma nel caso fosse fallo godrei il doppio visto tutto quello che abbiamo dovuto subire quest'anno


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Maggio 2022)

Sempre lui.
Da quando le partite sono diventate decisive è salito proprio di livelli, come i veri campioni. 

Grande Rafaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per me era fallo. Infatti non avevo neanche esultato in diretta perché ero sicuro l'annullasse....
> 
> Comunque meglio così.


Situazione identica a Lazio-Milan.
Quando Orsato decide su un fallo di gioco in campo, non se ne frega del VAR. Incredibile, ma vero. Per una volta questa cosa per noi é un vantaggio.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

quanto vorrei Malinosky.....quanto!!


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma la riconferma la merita più Messias che Saelemaekers


Sicuro.


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> per me è regolare, ma nel caso fosse fallo godrei il doppio visto tutto quello che abbiamo dovuto subire quest'anno


Anche questo è vero


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Non abbassatevi troppo che io mi sento male cazzoooooo


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Facciamo il 2 a 0 e andiamo a gufare dai, forzaaaaaaaa


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

NoooooooTonali no!!!!


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Noooo Tonali


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Bravo Sandrino


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Quanti gufacci,non c'è la fanno proprio ad esultare...


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Perché Tonali?!? Togli Krunic!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Perché via tonali e non Krunic???


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Goduria clamorosa!!!

Comunque oh Pioli Kessié non lo toglie MAI


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Raga, sono a casa col Covid e gia avevo mal di gola....dopo il gol di Leao ora ho la gola che mi sta facendo morire


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma dove lo vedete il fallo


Ma infatti. Se non fischia su giroud nel primo tempo allora in quell'episodio non c'è niente


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

cosa ho visto? Tonali?


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Bha... Perché tonali??


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

30 minuti di Ceres giuro!!!!


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Raga comunque ad essere sinceri Kessie mi sa che ha fatto fallo, voi che dite?


No fidati non si sono nemmeno sfiorati


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Perché via tonali e non Krunic???


Mi pare che si toccava il fianco da qualche minuto


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2022)

Tonali sottotono anche de Krunic giocava pure peggio.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

MA che facciamo moviola in questa tensione????


----------



## Lo Gnu (15 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma la riconferma la merita più Messias che Saelemaekers


Assolutamente. Saelemakers non è un giocatore di calcio. Non può migliorare chi non ha talento.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Fischia Orsato, oggi basta così


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Raga comunque ad essere sinceri Kessie mi sa che ha fatto fallo, voi che dite?


Godrei pure di più, che si defechino in mano e si prendano a sberle sti dopati venduti


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque se era fallo godo il triplo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Comincia con i cartellini Orsato. Eccolo li.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Occhio che entra in campo il maiale ora


----------



## Giek (15 Maggio 2022)

Sempre e solo Rafa. Da fargli una statua a Milanello


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Zapata é impressionante. Fa reparto da solo. Lui in pochi minuti ha gia creato piu problemi di Muriel. 

Giocatore veramente difficile da difendere. Ovviamente ritorno proprio oggi.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Ora non bisogna mollare un cm


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Fuori Calabria immediatamente.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma Rebic????


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Kessie partitone comunque.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai Rebic cattivo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

Boga' porca ******* lo odio!!!!(amo)


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Ho rivisto per un attimo il vero Kessié che si magna Zapata.
Comunque entra Boga, si soffre


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Pure Boga dentro stiamo compatti e pronti a ripartire


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2022)

Qualcuno ha visto Galliani al gol di Leao?


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Mostruoso kalulu


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria continua ad essere un pericolo pubblico


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Zapata pericolosissimo


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Io ve l’ho detto nel primo tempo, paurissima di zapata


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Bisognerà risolvere sto problema degli angoli.
Ora toglierei Calabria e metterei Florenzi, poi spazio a Ibra negli ultimi 10 minuti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Maledetto Zapata, maledetto. Questo é un altro che con noi va sempre a 9000000. Non poteva lasciare dentro quel cadavere di Muriel?


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo perdendo campo


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Maggio 2022)

Comprati 200 tokenfan acm...
Non succede,ma se succede devo godere in maniera scandalosa....


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Io altri venti minuti così non li reggo.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Io altri venti minuti così non li reggo.


io neanche


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Si devono calmare, troppo frenetici nella gestione della palla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Tonali aveva problemi? Perche al momento il cambio mi sembra un po affrettato. A centrocampo da quando é uscito per me fatichiamo di piu, specialmente con Kessié ora ammonito.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Non finisce mai


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Sono vicino all'infarto al momento


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Con lo streaming ho sempre qualche secondo di delay, e sono talmente teso che sono saltato dalla sedia appena mi è arrivata una notifica sul telefono.
Per fortuna non era relativa alla partita.


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Serve Florenzi


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Calabria disastro


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Orsato alla Demetrio Albertini


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

Godo!!!!!!!


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Gooooool tehooooooooo


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Goooooooooooollllllll


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

E vai col 2-0!


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Grande THEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

DIOOOOOOOOO THEOOOOOo


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Theoooooooo FENOMENO


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma cosa aspetta a mettere Florenzi?


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

*Che gooooooollllllllllllllllllll

Theooooooooooooo*


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

GOAL DELL ANNOOOOOOOOOOOO

GOL SCUDETTOOOOO

THEOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Cosa ***** ha fattoooooo


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

THEO --- GEORGE WEAH

IMPAZZISCOOOOO


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

COAST TO COASTTTTTTTTTTTTT THEOOOOOOOOOOO MIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Goooooooooooooooal incredibileeeee


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

La sto ascoltando alla radio in cuffia. Cronaca bellissima. Non sono tornato a casa per vederla, preferisco camminare.
GÒOOÒOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL
THEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
THEOOOÒOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
IN DIRETTA!!!!!!!!
Grazie Milan!
Ti amo Milan.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Maggio 2022)

MOSTRUOSOOOOO!!!!! Incredibile Theo


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

È scudo ragazzi.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Theooooo


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ma Theo un goal dei suoi quando lo fa


----------



## Gas (15 Maggio 2022)

Dazn si è bloccato su entrambi i gol.....


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Theooooooooo allllllla Maradonaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Passala, passala, passala... Passala a Messias, passala a Messias... Passala al Leao, a Leao! .... Goaaaaaaaaaallll!!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

THEOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2022)

Madonna mia ma che razzza di coast to coast


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

UGUALE AL GOL DI SHEVA CONTRO IL BARI


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2022)

No vabbè mi ritrovo al gol di Hernandez con i lacrimoni


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Sarà una notte luuuuuuuunga!


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Mi è sembrato di rivedere Kakà. Sono l'unico?


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Calmaaa concentrati che non è finita


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2022)

Voglio il Meme di Theo versione Holly e Benji


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Treno Hernandez siiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

fenomeno theo


----------



## Viulento (15 Maggio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> da quando theo ha rinnovato, sta rendendo molto meno.


bravo, te si che ci capisci di calcio!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Rimaniamo in partita. È lunga


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Maggio 2022)

Come Weaaaaahhhhh!!!!! Gooooooooolllll!!!!


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

pure Casti alla Zidane


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi piango


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Sono a pezzi, la fascia sinistra


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Dazn si è bloccato su entrambi i gol.....


Sono i riti voodoo di Lukaku


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Col +3 AL FANTA GODOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2022)

Il terzino più forte del mondooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Occhio ai cartellini adesso


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

comunque grande intervento di Krunic. E Padre Pioli ha sempre ragione.


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Non so se godo di più per il 2-0 o per i commenti sulla Gazza


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Krunic due interventi in scivolata pazzeschi. PAZZESCHI.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Tomori ha fatto un recupero PAZZESCO


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

KRUNIC come NESTA.
Sono segnali ragazzi ...


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Maggio 2022)

Krunic decisivo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2022)

Treno Hernandez torna nel momento decisivo del campionato. Ti amo.


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Madonna Tomori.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non so se godo di più per il 2-0 o per i commenti sulla Gazza


Cosa dicono? Aggiornaciiii


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2022)

Ho la telecronaca francese e dopo il gol di The il telecronista per un minuto diceva solo Ooh la la la laaa oohh la la la la laaa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ho paura di Bakaioko


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Bakayoko?


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Il redivivo Bakayoko!!!

Ma quindi niente addio a San Siro di Ibra?
A meno che addio non sarà...


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Dio mio, Bakayoko. Non si può mai stare tranquilli


----------



## CrisRs (15 Maggio 2022)

Perche baka e non ibra? Ibra non saluterà san siro?


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cosa dicono? Aggiornaciiii


Indafans: “ Ditemi che non è combinata si è fatto tutto il campo e facevano finta di contrastare senza fallo “ 

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Azz. Niente Ibra? 

Avrebbe meritato il saluto finale però...


----------



## Bataille (15 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Indafans: “ Ditemi che non è combinata si è fatto tutto il campo e facevano finta di contrastare senza fallo “
> 
> Hahahahahaha



L'interismo è una malattia mentale.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo calmi


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma come niente San siro per ibra…


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2022)

I commentatori americani della CBS sono rimasti senza parole per un minuto dopo il gol di Theo. E hanno festeggiato come dei milanisti


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> Perche baka e non ibra? Ibra non saluterà san siro?


Ibra missà che ha già deciso e si è messo fuori squadra...


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Indafans: “ Ditemi che non è combinata si è fatto tutto il campo e facevano finta di contrastare senza fallo “
> 
> Hahahahahaha


Un bacione a tutti i sorci perdazzurri che leggono per trollare


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma Botman viene a far la riserva di Pierino vero?


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Kalulu sta diventando una bestia


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

mmh ho come l'impressione che se ibra non entra non smette, mi sembra il minimo tributargli una standing ovation se fosse la sua ultima partita a san siro


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Pure Bakayoko dentro. LOL


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Azz. Niente Ibra?
> 
> Avrebbe meritato il saluto finale però...


mmh non è che sanno già che non smette?


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2022)

Adesso il Cagliari si deve dare una svegliata se vuole rimanere in A

Per una volta dobbiamo solo attendere senza pressione


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

Quindi Ibra resta e salutiamo Baka


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma come niente San siro per ibra…


Mi sa...


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma Botman viene a far la riserva di Pierino vero?


Pierino al posto di Calabria e Botman centrale


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Ibra rinnova


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Non dimentichiamoci di benna, fondamentale pure lui


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cosa dicono? Aggiornaciiii


"Gli hanno aperto il corridoio per Leao per l’uno a zero et voilà!!!"

"Il corridoio gliel’ha aperto Orsato, poi parlano pure di arbitri sti qua!"

"finalmente alle ore 19:20 la dea e' riuscita nella missione di far segnare il milan......"

"Come direbbe qualche milanista.Partita da ufficio inchieste"


Si rosica pesante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Rebic stava per fare un gol di pura foga


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

Noo Ante


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Maggio 2022)

Che goal mamma mia........


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Piango


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ibra rinnova


Certo che buttare un posto in lista per uno che gioca max 10 minuti... Boh.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

Suka


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Stavamo per prenderci un gol uguale quello di Theo. Attenti


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia se oggi l'Inter pareggia si sboccia!!


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Magic Mike!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Sto morendo dentro...


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo concentrati caxxo


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

A che dice che non serve Botman: attaccanti come Zapata e Djuric ci distruggono


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma cosa vuole Orsacchiotto?


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Hanno provato a inventare un rigoretto


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mamma mia se oggi l'Inter pareggia si sboccia!!


Perdono. E stasera festeggiamo. È fatta.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Kalulu limonami


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2022)

Kalulu impressionante ragazzi dai ma che senso ha prendersi Batman a 30 mln?


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

non so perche' ma li vedo com bimbi distratti!! Devono stare lucidi


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2022)

Ciao natidopo se state leggendo vi auguro un ottima serata un caro saluto Milano rossonera ahahhwhqhhq


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Non è finita. Stiamo concentrati diamine


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Interista vaffa nculo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Kalulu, Tomori, Maignan - un muro epico.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

Hanno preparato Zapata proprio contro noi!!! Ma compriamolo noi a sto punto...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Perdono. E stasera festeggiamo. È fatta.


L'Inter è più forte del Cagliari. Pensiamo a noi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma Leao è diffidato perché non lo leva!


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Perdono. E stasera festeggiamo. È fatta.


Anche il pareggio va bene


----------



## sion (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi quanto manca


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma Leao è diffidato perché non lo leva!


Finiti i cambi.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Interista che stai leggendo,Succhia forte forte.


----------



## Viulento (15 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Interista che stai leggendo,Succhia forte forte.


e ingolla!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2022)

Cani atalantini nemmeno con le botte ci fermate stavolta


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Partita non tradirci


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma stiamo buttando fuori dall'Europa l'Atalanta?


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

la cosa incredibile è che nessun diffidato sia stato ammonito oggi


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

#forzacagliari


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Grande partita di addio di Kessie. 

Però poteva anche rinnovare sto cane.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Kessie partitone pazzesco.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Maggio 2022)

Che poi l'Inter ha perso proprio due ponti contro questa Atalanta.......  RI-GODO


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Godoooo


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Resta con noi Frank!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Finitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Vi auguro una buona serata, per me oggi le partite sono finite. Cagliari Inter non la guardo


----------



## CrisRs (15 Maggio 2022)

Maledetto kessie, perché non hai rinnovato! Perché sei stato così avido????


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

Adesso la partita del decennio


----------



## Didaco (15 Maggio 2022)

Vengo copiosamente


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Grande partita di addio di Kessie.
> 
> Però poteva anche rinnovare sto cane.


Dopo stasera gli condono l'1% degli insulti


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Siamo uno squadrone gufacci e tafazzoni. Uno SQUADRONE!


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2022)

Grandissimi, ero terrorizzato da questa partita


----------



## PANDA82 (15 Maggio 2022)

Siiiiiiiiiiii
Andata!!!!


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Kessie meraviglioso oggi, ci mancherai.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Grandi, grandi, GRANDI! 

Ancora una partita, ne manca solo una!


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Piango di gioia.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Kessie meraviglioso oggi, ci mancherai.


Oggi ha giocato da Kessie dominante dell'anno scorso


----------



## R41D3N (15 Maggio 2022)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiii...grandissimi ragazzi!!!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Pensavo di rimanerci secco stavolta.... 1 punto o il miracolo del Cagliari


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> Maledetto kessie, perché non hai rinnovato! Perché sei stato così avido????


secondo me sotto sotto lo sa anche lui di aver fatto una cazzate, una squadra ed un ambiente così difficilmente lo troverà a barcellona


----------



## galianivatene (15 Maggio 2022)

sono stremato, manco avessi giocato io


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

Grazie ragazzi.
Ti amo Milan!


----------



## neversayconte (15 Maggio 2022)

Partita perfetta! sono emozionato. 
E per una volta non siamo stati sfavoriti dall'arbitro, anzi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Andata anche questa.
Ottimo secondo tempo, terza vittoria di fila contro i bergamosci.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Maggio 2022)

Oooooooooooooo


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Si va per la gloria con 2 risultati su 3.
Ora goofing puro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Non confido nell'Inter. Va bene salutare il pubblico, ma per carità non è fatta.


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Maggio 2022)

sìììììììììììì, daje.. sto male


----------



## sion (15 Maggio 2022)

Godo *****


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2022)

Pure Diletta in ghingheri per noi

Chi non salta nerazzurro è!!!!


----------



## CrisRs (15 Maggio 2022)

Ora subito testa a sassuolo! Non fate cazzate a un punto dalla fine! Poi meritate vacanze!


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque......







Spiaze.....


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Bravi a crederci. Bravo Pioli a dispetto di tutti i suoi detrattori.


----------



## PANDA82 (15 Maggio 2022)

Grandi grandi tutti!! 
Kessie da grandi serate! 
Theo cosa ha fatto!! Fuoriclasse!!


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente ci è girata bene. Leao e Theo devastanti. Se esiste una giustizia, questo scudetto deve essere nostro perché noi tifosi ce lo meritiamo tutto. E anche i ragazzi, che non mollano mai!


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Brividi


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Io voglio il sangue già stasera, va bene anche il pari.
Dai casteddu.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2022)

si gazzoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ancora un punto dai (salvo sorpresa a Cagliari).
Oggi doppia vittoria: partita e nessuno squalificato.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2022)

Ora chiudiamo la pratica con lo scansuolo tanto l Inda vince stasera


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

INTERISTA SO CHE MI LEGGI


DIVENTI PAZZO.
PAZZO

P A Z Z O


----------



## Igniorante (15 Maggio 2022)

Partita giocata bene, sinceramente oltre le mie personali aspettative.
Abbiamo vinto con due azioni personali, è vero, ma a livello di gestione del match ho visto tanta concentrazione (finalmente).
Mi sbaglierò ma si respira aria di Grande Milan, e non per via dell'eventuale scudetto.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Che spettacolo S. Siro


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi io mi sto emozionando come neanche l'ultima Champions.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2022)

Festeggiamo oggi e da domani già testa al Sassuolo. Do per scontato il risultato di stasera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha che delirioooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Sul forum delle merd parlano di partite da ufficio inchiesta...succhiateeeeee


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> INTERISTA SO CHE MI LEGGI
> 
> 
> DIVENTI PAZZO.
> ...


Hanno una faccia che FA: UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

E non ha ammonito neanche un nostro diffidato !!!

L'inter stasera potrebbe anche implodere,ociooo


----------



## Pit96 (15 Maggio 2022)

Bellissimo, bellissimo! 

E nessuno dei diffidati si è fatto ammonire. Grande testa, concentrazione e forza. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo cambiato marcia. Dai, dai!


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma che gol. Lo rivedo e mi vengono di nuovo i brividi


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Maggio 2022)

La pubblicità dei preservativi dopo la partita è tutto...


----------



## davidelynch (15 Maggio 2022)

Da una vita lo cantiamo sei la ***** di milano, quello stemma che hai sul cuore rappresenta il disonore…


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi al gol di Theo sono morto, MORTO.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Siamo uno squadrone gufacci e tafazzoni. Uno SQUADRONE!



Assolutamente.
È chiaro che vadano cambiati degli elementi ma ormai sono due anni che l'ambiente sta dimostrando una trasformazione incredibile, a livello di mentalità e di confidenza nei propri mezzi.
Il lavoro di Pioli è un qualcosa di unico, ricordiamoci che gli squadroni del Milan del passato avevano in panca gente che oggi sarebbe titolare fissa.
E anche la dirigenza sta facendo benissimo, oggettivamente.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Preparatevi per stasera


----------



## neversayconte (15 Maggio 2022)

uno spettacolo così sugli spalti sinceramente dopo il covid temevo dì non vederlo più. roba da anni novanta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sul forum delle merd parlano di partite da ufficio inchiesta...succhiateeeeee



Ahahahahah quanto godrei se il gol fosse irregolare, quanto godrei!


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2022)

Non sapevo che Theo avesse già un figlio, allora con la tatuata è una roba seria


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Gasperino ahahahahahhahaha sukaaaaaa


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahahh che cane rosikone se ne è andato


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Maggio 2022)

E ora andiamo in 25.000 a Sassuolo (perchè di più non ne entrano...) forzaaaa!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Godooooooooooooooooo fallitooooooo


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Maggio 2022)

Sono esausto. Ho stretto la qualunque per 94 minuti. Grandi tutti, specialmente Hernandez e Leao, entrambi pessimi nel primo tempo. Ma se vogliono fare robe così anche a Sassuolo, sacrifico volentieri la mia sanità mentale. Testa all'ultima, salvo regali dalla Sardegna.
Grandi, grandissimi tutti!


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2022)

Siamo a un passo ragazzi, un solo passo..
Ti amo Milan!


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Maggio 2022)

parliamo di krunic migliore in campo .....


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Preparatevi per stasera


Non mi aspetto regali.. Per me le melme vincono facile 1-3 con gol dopo 15 secondi e poi doppietta di Lautaro nella ripresa


----------



## Kaw (15 Maggio 2022)

Io al gol di Theo ho pianto, meraviglioso.
Però ho pochi dubbi che dovremo giocarcela anche a Sassuolo


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Maggio 2022)

Che partita ragazzi, una sofferenza incredibile fino al recupero. Dai Milan!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi, come dico da settimane...alla fine non ci arrivo! Tensione e ansia pazzesche, le ultime tre le ho seguite sui topic del forum con in vostri commenti e sulla diretta testuale, perché non ce la faccio proprio...ma è comunque fantastico. Ora testa al Sassuolo!


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Maggio 2022)

Tornata adesso dal lavoro....non ho ancora visto niente, ho letto il risultato e tanto mi basta.

Meravigliosi i ragazzi, onestamente pensavo uscisse un pari.

Manca davvero poco ora, forza Milan.


----------



## Goro (15 Maggio 2022)

I campioni fanno la differenza, questo è il calcio


----------



## hiei87 (15 Maggio 2022)

Un emozione indescrivibile, e non riesco ad aggiungere altro. Vediamo di portare a termine questo capolavoro.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

I gol del Milan nella radiocronaca di Francesco Repice


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Mi sono sentito tutta la partita in radiocronaca in bicicletta. Grandi emozioni regala la partita alla radio, tra l'altro tutta tirata senza stacchi con altri eventi sportivi come di solito capita. Primo tempo ho tirato tante di quelle bestemmie verso calabria e "salamello", ogni volta errori su errori. Era un continuo per mezz'ora, calabria perde palla malamente, salamello sbaglia appoggio facile, errori su errori. Porca di quella melma che nervi. Grande scagozzo. poi gol di Leao, e soprattutto il gol di Theo in radiocronaca è stato magnifico.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> I gol del Milan nella radiocronaca di Francesco Repice



Neanche a farlo apposta avevo appena commentato la radiocronaca.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ne manca una , solo una.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi sono sentito tutta la partita in radiocronaca in bicicletta. Grandi emozioni regala la partita alla radio, tra l'altro tutta tirata senza stacchi con altri eventi sportivi come di solito capita. Primo tempo ho tirato tante di quelle bestemmie verso calabria e "salamello", ogni volta errori su errori. Era un continuo per mezz'ora, calabria perde palla malamente, salamello sbaglia appoggio facile, errori su errori. Porca di quella melma che nervi. Grande scagozzo. poi gol di Leao, e soprattutto il gol di Theo in radiocronaca è stato magnifico.
> 
> 
> 
> Neanche a farlo apposta avevo appena commentato la radiocronaca.



Repice è epico.


----------



## Marco T. (15 Maggio 2022)

Ne manca solo una più chi lo sa forse il dio dell calcio ci aiuta ed il Cagliari si sveglia nell secondo tempo


----------

